# Il calcio è truccato?



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Novembre 2021)

Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda. 

Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi. 

Voi come la pensate?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



La corrotta A sicuramente

in Champions League mi sembra strano
ma è anche vero che tra EL e CL ci stanno bersagliando ! siamo così scomodi ?
cioè anche se passiamo il girone 
non e affatto detto che alziamo.. tutt'altro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



in generale no, e se lo credessi non perderei tempo a guardarlo


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


in parte si, ma la passione è troppo forte per abbandonare.
si dovrebbe essere in grado di prenderla con filosofia. non tutti ci riescono.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo le dichiarazioni di Gravina sul caso delle plusvalenze gobbe, c'è ancora qualcuno che ha dubbi sul fatto che esista un sistema?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Da 10 anni.. la chiamo corrotta A apposta
ed ho iniziato a diminuire le partite viste, sempre per questo motivo.. palessisimi!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dopo le dichiarazioni di Gravina sul caso delle plusvalenze gobbe, c'è ancora qualcuno che ha dubbi sul fatto che esista un sistema?


Lui deve andare in galera..
Spero presto


----------



## gabri65 (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



A livello nazionale il calcio è corrotto per definizione. Ma figurati se trovi qualcosa di pulito in Itaglia.

A livello internazionale pure. Il bello è che noi, da bravi mafiosi, dovremmo spopolare, vista la nostra competenza in materia e quindi dettare legge, e invece siamo quelli più bastonati, come al solito.

Mafiosi ed idioti. Proprio il peggio del peggio. Sappiamo fare la voce grossa solo con i nostri simili, con gli altri stiamo muti a cuccia.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


No in senso generale, altrimenti mi sentirei un ******* ad interessarmene. Poi magari è tutto finto tipo wrestling, ma io sono convinto di no altrimenti non lo guarderei.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Certamente,senza alcuna ombra di dubbio,corrotto e in più truccato dai bookmakers,ciò che ci spinge a seguire ancora questa buffonata è l'amore per i nostri colori,almeno per me.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> No in senso generale, altrimenti mi sentirei un ******* ad interessarmene. Poi magari è tutto finto tipo wrestling, ma io sono convinto di no altrimenti non lo guarderei.



Per me invece ci sta guardarlo, ma senza metterci troppa passione (per quanto riguarda le altre squadre e non il Milan) 
Il calcio resta uno sport bellissimo e guardare le partite è molto piacevole.

Io per esempio guardo le partite del Milan con moltissima passione, ma diciamo senza pretese. Tanto so di guardare qualcosa di corrotto... Quindi tifo la mia squadra del cuore, mi godo gli atleti e lo sport e basta.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Se per truccato intendi che ci sia una riunione a giugno, dove si decidono tutte le sorti della stagione seguente come in un piano diabolico, direi proprio di no.

Per il resto, se intedi furbi furbetti e delinquentelli a livelli vari, ovvio che si.

Girano miliardi, figurati.

Voglio dire, non è il wrestling

E se qualcuno pensa il contrario, deve farsi curare!
Non per stupidità, ma per manifesta assuefazione rossonera 
Il giorno in cui fossi certo che tutto è veramente pilotato dalla A alla Z, io smetterei seduta stante di seguirlo.

Ma non credo, troppo complicato gestire tutta la storia mettendo tutti d' accordo nel piano oscuro.
Non ne varrebbe nemmeno la pena lo sforzo, tanto il calcio sarebbe seguito comunque anche se fosse totalmente onesto.

Come detto, chiaro ci sia tanta tanta melma, onestamente non so dove non l' ho vista in tutta la mia vita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Esiste un sistema Juve in italia.
Per il resto il calcio è abbastanza pulito, fuor di qualche porcheria legata a PSG e City, il bayern che si divora la bundesliga saccheggiando tutte le altre e soprattutto barca e real che per tanti anni hanno goduto dell'appoggio incondizionato della BBVA all'interno di un piano di propaganda tramite lo sport che farebbe impallidire la germania est.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se per truccato intendi che ci sia una riunione a giugno, dove si decidono tutte le sorti della stagione seguente come in un piano diabolico, direi proprio di no.
> 
> Per il resto, se intedi furbi furbetti e delinquentelli a livelli vari, ovvio che si.
> 
> ...



Intendo ovviamente la Uefa con Platini, ora con gli sceicchi e via dicendo. 
Il tizio che corrompe l'arbitro etc. 
Non parlo di un mega sistema che si decide prima delle stagioni calcistiche.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Intendo ovviamente la Uefa con Platini, ora con gli sceicchi e via dicendo.
> Il tizio che corrompe l'arbitro etc.
> Non parlo di un mega sistema che si decide prima delle stagioni calcistiche.


Boh, chi lo sa.
Forse si, tutti sono corruttibili.

Per ora prove non ne sono mai uscite evidenti sulle competizioni UEFA

Che poi più si sale di livello, meno persone da "corrompere" ci sono, è più probabile accada.

Però resta pur sempre uno sport, se hai corrotto l' arbitro hai dei vantaggi, può aiutare, ma se in campo ci vanno calciatori non corrotti, si puo' fare tutto e vincere pure contro il "sistema"


----------



## Marcex7 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Non credo che un imprenditore metta soldi nel calcio per poi "accettare" un errore arbitrale o un pallone sulla traversa


----------



## Viulento (3 Dicembre 2021)

l'intero stato e' truccato.


----------



## marcokaka (3 Dicembre 2021)

E' come la domanda che il bambino fa al padre chiedendogli se babbo natale esiste.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Ma voi che dite "tutto il calcio è truccato ma seguo il Milan per i colori" lo sapete allora che anche il Milan sarebbe parte attiva del sistema? Oppure sono gli altri cattivi e noi siamo l'eccezione?
Se pensate che sia tutto finto, perdonatemi, ma è da stupidi continuare a seguirlo. Più stupido di chi come me, evidentemente bonaccione, crede che non sia tutto preparato a tavolino


----------



## Davidoff (3 Dicembre 2021)

Basta guardare le bacheche dei ladri e dei cugini per capirlo, due societa’ che dovrebbero avere meno della meta’ dei loro titoli. In Italia non esiste nulla di pulito, c’e’ corruzione e mafia a ogni livello.


----------



## Zenos (3 Dicembre 2021)

C'è corruzione,la Juve pilota i campionati da sempre. Poi ci sono delle bellissime parentesi come il Milan di Sacchi,Capello e Carletto quando una squadra è così forte che nulla può fermarla. Seguo il Milan nella speranza di aprirne un'altra di parentesi.


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente ci sono i furbetti.
Quelli che scommettono contro la loro propria squadra... 
E logico che ci siano... E solo statistica.
I furbetti li trovi dapertutto.
Ogni volta che c'è modo di avere maggiore successo, visibilità o denaro ci sono pure loro.
Ovviamente ci sono pure i presidenti che fanno i furbi. Si è già visto con Bernard Tapie a Marsiglia. E di così c'è ne sono tanti altri.
Ma spero che tutti questi furbetti agiscano ogni uno per conto proprio.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


I problemi del calcio sono i seguenti :

-troppi soldi escono fuori dal giro;
-pochi premi a vincere e troppi premi a perdere/vivacchiare;
-troppo potere dentro le leghe/federazioni a gente che partecipa al gioco con conseguenti conflitti d'interesse paurosi;
-cristallizzazione delle forze e delle dimensioni coi grandi che diventano sempre più grandi e i piccoli in versione zerbino;
-spartizione non equa delle risorse;
-calendari troppi fitti che danneggiano la qualità;
-il fpf è demenziale se tiene conto dei fatturati truccati dai soldi di carta ma non tiene conto dei debiti;


Il calcio è truccato?
Diciamo che con le regole attuali è anche difficile/impossibile sia uno sport innanzitutto, men che meno pulito.
Il calcio ormai tende al wrestling. E' tutto show/finzione.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Dicembre 2021)

ovvio.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Truccatissimo, 
e te lo dico per esperienza personale, ho conosciuto preparatori atletici di squadre di Serie A, 
che erano nel giro 10-20 anni fa, doping a go go, era una realtà.

Poi ci sono situazioni truccate anche a livello decisionale, non credo a livello globale, nel senso che non si decide chi deve vincere il campionato, ma nei momenti topici le decisioni vengono prese.
Il rigore di Quadrado, ad esempio, è un chiaro e lampante esempio di come doveva terminare quella partita.

Ma anche a livello internazionale, 
i trucchi del psg... sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


Ci sono situazioni truccate, io lo accetto perché mi piace il calcio, 
mi piace guardare la partita, perché penso che comunque in campo vanno 22 persone che non sanno il destino della stessa, loro fanno la loro partita.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma voi che dite "tutto il calcio è truccato ma seguo il Milan per i colori" lo sapete allora che anche il Milan sarebbe parte attiva del sistema? Oppure sono gli altri cattivi e noi siamo l'eccezione?
> Se pensate che sia tutto finto, perdonatemi, ma è da stupidi continuare a seguirlo. Più stupido di chi come me, evidentemente bonaccione, crede che non sia tutto preparato a tavolino



Non si parla di trucchi dove a settembre sanno già la classifica di fine anno, 
ma è da ingenui pensare che il rigore su Quadrado fosse un semplice errore arbitrale...oltretutto nell'era del var.
non trovi ?


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non si parla di trucchi dove a settembre sanno già la classifica di fine anno,
> ma è da ingenui pensare che il rigore su Quadrado fosse un semplice errore arbitrale...oltretutto nell'era del var.
> non trovi ?


È diverso da dire che è tutto truccato, in tal caso vorrebbe dire che ci sono pochi elementi che decidono a tavolino tutto (esempio extra-calcistico: elezioni in uno stato dittatoriale)
Quello che pensi tu è anche ciò che ritengo io, la corruzione esiste in ogni cosa e quindi anche nel calcio, ma ciò non può determinare a priori come finirà il campionato o la CL, può agire sul piccolo: decisione arbitrale, calendario, mercato, ecc...
La differenza è tanta, e da come leggo o capisco male io o il pensiero è quello


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> È diverso da dire che è tutto truccato, in tal caso vorrebbe dire che ci sono pochi elementi che decidono a tavolino tutto (esempio extra-calcistico: elezioni in uno stato dittatoriale)
> Quello che pensi tu è anche ciò che ritengo io, la corruzione esiste in ogni cosa e quindi anche nel calcio, ma ciò non può determinare a priori come finirà il campionato o la CL, può *agire sul piccolo*: decisione arbitrale, calendario, mercato, ecc...
> La differenza è tanta, e da come leggo o capisco male io o il pensiero è quello



Ecco, mandare in CL la juve lo scorso anno, per me, non è stato agire sul piccolo...
ha cambiato radicalmente le sorti economiche della società per i prossimo anni a venire, secondo me.

Son queste le cose che fanno la differenza, come il gol di Muntari ha deciso uno scudetto e determinato gli anni successivi del dominio juve.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Io non penso, la sindrome dell accerchiamento non mi è mai piaciuta. 
Che poi io Milan in Chanpions abbia subito dei torti arbitrali clamorosi è un altro discorso.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ecco, mandare in CL la juve lo scorso anno, per me, non è stato agire sul piccolo...
> ha cambiato radicalmente le sorti economiche della società per i prossimo anni a venire, secondo me.
> 
> Son queste le cose che fanno la differenza, come il gol di Muntari ha deciso uno scudetto e determinato gli anni successivi del dominio juve.


Gli effetti sono stati importanti ma l'intervento è stato "piccolo", nel senso che se poi il Napoli non si battere dal Verona la Juve non andava in CL comunque. Oppure se la juve non avesse mai varcato la linea dell'area di rigore non avrebbe potuto darne


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Non è truccato, ma come ovunque c'è chi tenta di scavalcare gli altri barando..e come sempre dove ci sono soldi e politica qualche corrotto c'è di sicuro


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non penso, la sindrome dell accerchiamento non mi è mai piaciuta.
> Che poi io Milan in Chanpions abbia subito dei torti arbitrali clamorosi è un altro discorso.


Si ma siamo seri, che qualcuno pensi che OGGI ci vogliono penalizzare perché "ci temono" fa ridere...siamo una squadra che vale si e no i quarti..le corazzate non ci considerano....semmai di certo non godiamo di protezione, quello no..ma è un problema generale delle italiane in Europa da sempre..perché politicamente contiamo meno di zero


----------



## Giangy (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Per me è un pò marcio un pò tutto il sistema del calcio in generale, dai diritti TV, come Dazn, Sky, a plusvalenze di vari club, procuratori che fanno i loro porci comodi ecc...


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Gli effetti sono stati importanti ma l'intervento è stato "piccolo", nel senso che se poi il Napoli non si battere dal Verona la Juve non andava in CL comunque. Oppure se la juve non avesse mai varcato la linea dell'area di rigore non avrebbe potuto darne



Ecco, 
il Napoli non ha battuto il Verona perché così doveva finire... quella è stata una partita truccata, secondo me, al 100%.

Come ti dicevo prima, 
non puoi controllare tutto, ma puoi decidere che un calcio di un attaccante diventi un fallo commesso dal difensore... chiaro che se il rigore viene parato si vanifica tutto...
ma i presupposti vengono stabiliti, la Juventus l'anno scorso doveva andare in CL, senza se e senza ma e così è stato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ecco,
> il Napoli non ha battuto il Verona perché così doveva finire... quella è stata una partita truccata, secondo me, al 100%.
> 
> Come ti dicevo prima,
> ...



Esatto. È lampante la cosa. 
Non ha nemmeno senso dire che bisogna essere più forti degli errori arbitrali. Che ragionamento è? Gli errori se sono errori si accettano, se sono indirizzamenti di match, di corruzione non si accettano e basta. 
La juve l'anno scorso, come quest'anno, dovrà andare in Champions e basta. Così come due anni fa hanno mandato di forza e a tutti i costi l'Atalanta in Champions.


----------



## unbreakable (3 Dicembre 2021)

calcioscommesse anni 80
calcioscommesse anni moderni (con il procuratore di cremona che dice che non va vanti perchè sennò viene giù un terremoto)
calciopoli 
libri di ex calciatori che descrivono minuziosamente cosa succede
il vecchio o'neill che diceva che una partita era truccata quando alzava il braccio..

vabbbè basta cercare e uno si può fare una idea ma in certe partite dei professionisti che si allenano ogni giorno fanno cose che ti fanno pensare che sembrano più calciattori che altro..come non fare due più due che molti gol vengono segnati alla fine dei tempi quando le quote sono più alte..

poi ognuno la può pensare come vuole non penso neanche io che tutto sia falsato..però certe partite in certi momenti del campionato..lasciano pensare


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. È lampante la cosa.
> Non ha nemmeno senso dire che bisogna essere più forti degli errori arbitrali. Che ragionamento è? Gli errori se sono errori si accettano, se sono indirizzamenti di match, di corruzione non si accettano e basta.
> La juve l'anno scorso, come quest'anno, dovrà andare in Champions e basta. Così come due anni fa hanno mandato di forza e a tutti i costi l'Atalanta in Champions.


Così come il Milan fece salvare la Reggina perdendo 2 a 0 a Reggio Calabria...
anche li secondo me...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Così come il Milan fece salvare la Reggina perdendo 2 a 0 a Reggio Calabria...
> anche li secondo me...


o quando mandammo in B la Fiorentina nl 93 e il Piacenza nel 94. O quando mandarono noi in serie b col biscottone tra genoa e napoli e la papera di Castellini. Per non parlare delle serie minori dove succede di tutto. Io ero in curva durante salernitana bari 3-2 del 2009, una combine clamorosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma siamo seri, che qualcuno pensi che OGGI ci vogliono penalizzare perché "ci temono" fa ridere...siamo una squadra che vale si e no i quarti..le corazzate non ci considerano....semmai di certo non godiamo di protezione, quello no..ma è un problema generale delle italiane in Europa da sempre..perché politicamente contiamo meno di zero


Se per miracolo passassimo il turno sarebbe già un miracolo sportivo. Non è che vinciamo la champions, quale temerci


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ecco,
> il Napoli non ha battuto il Verona perché così doveva finire... quella è stata una partita truccata, secondo me, al 100%.
> 
> Come ti dicevo prima,
> ...


Ma come fai a dire che Napoli-Verona è stata truccata?
Non ci sono stati errori arbitrali palesi o decisioni assurde in altri campi
I giocatori del Verona (o Cagliari, come contro di noi) potranno esser stati "spronati" a giocare a 1000, ma se il Napoli avesse fatto il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere
Per me "partita truccata" è quando ci sono decisioni arbitrali palesi o errori grossolani dei calciatori
Non potete dire che una partita sia truccata su cose così poco controllabili, come l'affidabilità dei calciatori o un fallo fuori area


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Così come il Milan fece salvare la Reggina perdendo 2 a 0 a Reggio Calabria...
> anche li secondo me...


poi ci sono i casi alla rovescia: ad esempio son intimamente convinto Cagliari contro di noi alla penultima dello scorso campionato e verona contro il Napoli all'ultima siano stati debitamente "incentivati" da terzi interessati


----------



## Davidoff (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire che Napoli-Verona è stata truccata?
> Non ci sono stati errori arbitrali palesi o decisioni assurde in altri campi
> I giocatori del Verona (o Cagliari, come contro di noi) potranno esser stati "spronati" a giocare a 1000, ma se il Napoli avesse fatto il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere
> Per me "partita truccata" è quando ci sono decisioni arbitrali palesi o errori grossolani dei calciatori
> Non potete dire che una partita sia truccata su cose così poco controllabili, come l'affidabilità dei calciatori o un fallo fuori area


In quelle ultime giornate diverse cose sono state strane:

- rigore su Cuadrado, lampante;
- giocatori del Napoli che sembravano imbambolati quando avrebbero dovuto avere il sangue agli occhi, cosa rimarcata dai loro stessi tifosi sui forum, tanto che già allora pensarono a una partita venduta;
- Conte, che solitamente è tarantolato e protesta con violenza per ogni cavolata, che durante e dopo la partita coi ladri sembra un agnellino.

Secondo me lì si è visto il sistema in azione, vuoi o non vuoi i ladri sono un cancro che negli anni si è esteso a livello sotterraneo anche ad altre squadre, ergo si è deciso di salvarli da conseguenze economiche disastrose.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire che Napoli-Verona è stata truccata?
> Non ci sono stati errori arbitrali palesi o decisioni assurde in altri campi
> I giocatori del Verona (o Cagliari, come contro di noi) potranno esser stati "spronati" a giocare a 1000, ma se il Napoli avesse fatto il Napoli avrebbe potuto vincere
> Per me "partita truccata" è quando ci sono decisioni arbitrali palesi o errori grossolani dei calciatori
> Non potete dire che una partita sia truccata su cose così poco controllabili, come l'affidabilità dei calciatori o un fallo fuori area



Cerco che lo posso dire, perché il Napoli non ha fatto il Napoli, con Gattuso che se ne andò dicendo "non fatemi parlare" ecc ecc... il gol preso dal Napoli, ecc ecc...

la truccaggine arrivava dall'alto, ADL immanicato, favori su favori sotto banco...ecc ecc...

lo dico eccome, anzi, ne sono convinto al 100%.

Non penso sia solo l'arbitro che trucchi un match.
Dovresti leggere un pò di interviste vecchie, di vecchi giocatori, per capire quanto sia truccato un pò tutto...


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cerco che lo posso dire, perché il Napoli non ha fatto il Napoli, con Gattuso che se ne andò dicendo "non fatemi parlare" ecc ecc... il gol preso dal Napoli, ecc ecc...
> 
> la truccaggine arrivava dall'alto, ADL immanicato, favori su favori sotto banco...ecc ecc...
> 
> ...


Se ne sei così convinto perché continui a seguire la serie A? 
Ancora nessuno che ha dato una risposta seria. Se io credo che una cosa è falsa, non ci sto dietro, visto che parliamo di passione non di un lavoro 
Io personalmente non credo che ci sia questo livello di "truccaggio", se lo pensassi non perderei sicuramente un minimo di 2 ore a settimana. Penso invece che ci sia corruzione, impasti e mafia varia, ma come c'è in tutto e che non ha la capacità di sovvertire una competizione intera
Mi sembra poco sensato il vostro modo di fare, sinceramente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Dicembre 2021)

Juve - Inter. dello scorso anno. Rigore inesistente su Cuadrado. 
Milan - Juve del famoso gol di Muntari. 
Atletico Madrid - Milan. Devo anche commentare? 
Barcellona - Milan. Riuscirono ad assegnare un rigore al Barca che da regolamento non esiste, perché il calciatore del Barca non aveva nemmeno battuto il calcio d'angolo e quindi non si stava giocando. Il regolamento all'epoca parlava chiaro. 

Vogliamo parlare delle espulsioni che si becca Ibra? L'ultima manco aveva detto nulla di male e Maresca l'aveva cacciato. In più non hanno manco tirato via l'espulsione dopo, visto che si sentiva palesemente che Ibra non insultava nessuno. 
Non parliamo del fatto che certi calciatori possono menare come assassini senza manco prendere cartellini gialli.

Ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma il calcio per me è abbastanza palese che sia uno sport sporco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se ne sei così convinto perché continui a seguire la serie A?
> Ancora nessuno che ha dato una risposta seria. Se io credo che una cosa è falsa, non ci sto dietro, visto che parliamo di passione non di un lavoro
> Io personalmente non credo che ci sia questo livello di "truccaggio", se lo pensassi non perderei sicuramente un minimo di 2 ore a settimana. Penso invece che ci sia corruzione, impasti e mafia varia, ma come c'è in tutto e che non ha la capacità di sovvertire una competizione intera
> Mi sembra poco sensato il vostro modo di fare, sinceramente



A me sembra che tu non voglia vedere la realtà perché tu ti sentiresti incoerente nel seguire un calcio marcio. Io ho già risposto a tale domanda. Te lo ripeto, a me piace il calcio, lo sport, gli atleti che giocano. Io amo il Milan, ho passione solo per esso. Seguo le altre partite quando non ho nulla di meglio da fare, quando una partita mi annoia spengo la TV, stessa cosa se vedo mafiate. 
Il Sabato sera tra uscire a cena con la tipa e vedere il Derby, preferisco la prima opzione, proprio perché penso che sia tutto truccato. 

Chiaro ora? Per me il calcio è come un film. Finché mi diverto seguo, quando mi annoio spengo. Il Milan è il mio attore preferito..


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se ne sei così convinto perché continui a seguire la serie A?
> Ancora nessuno che ha dato una risposta seria. Se io credo che una cosa è falsa, non ci sto dietro, visto che parliamo di passione non di un lavoro
> Io personalmente non credo che ci sia questo livello di "truccaggio", se lo pensassi non perderei sicuramente un minimo di 2 ore a settimana. Penso invece che ci sia corruzione, impasti e mafia varia, ma come c'è in tutto e che non ha la capacità di sovvertire una competizione intera
> Mi sembra poco sensato il vostro modo di fare, sinceramente



Risposta seria secondo te, ovviamente.
Ognuno ha le proprie motivazioni, tu fa pure come credi. Ad esempio io non posso credere che esistano ancora persone che alla luce di tutto ciò che abbiamo visto da quando siamo nati, pensino ancora che il calcio e lo sport in generale, ma la vita in generale, sia in mano seriamente al libero arbitrio. Competizioni oneste... Incredibile.

Ne dico una che vale per tutte, arbitro Moreno di Italia-Corea... al mondiale eh, mondiale.

Che il nostro modo di fare secondo te abbia poco senso, non ha senso stesso,
non è un problema mio ciò che pensi tu, e non devo dare spiegazioni o giustificazioni a te, perché?
Cosa che peraltro ho già fatto nel primo post.

Il calcio per te è pulito? ok
Il calcio se fosse truccato tu non lo seguiresti più? ok
Non comprendi perché chi pensa che ci siano trucchi tipo "la juve deve andare in champions" segua il calcio? ok

Non è un problema mio il tuo pensiero.

Francamente a me non interessa sapere se tu segui o no il calcio, non te lo chiedo neanche.
Ti fai problemi inutili quando paventi un approccio alla vita di uno che non si fa problemi, sarà la giovane età.


----------



## sunburn (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Se ne sei così convinto perché continui a seguire la serie A?
> Ancora nessuno che ha dato una risposta seria. Se io credo che una cosa è falsa, non ci sto dietro, visto che parliamo di passione non di un lavoro
> Io personalmente non credo che ci sia questo livello di "truccaggio", se lo pensassi non perderei sicuramente un minimo di 2 ore a settimana. Penso invece che ci sia corruzione, impasti e mafia varia, ma come c'è in tutto e che non ha la capacità di sovvertire una competizione intera
> Mi sembra poco sensato il vostro modo di fare, sinceramente


Se vincono gli altri è un gombloddoh, se vince la propria squadra è perché è così forte che è riuscita a fregare il sistema. Si chiama tifo.
Per quanto mi riguarda, il calcio professionistico è uno mondo in cui girano moltissimi soldi ed è gestito da esseri umani: una certa dose di impicci di vario tipo è, purtroppo, fisiologica. Ma se pensassi fosse tutto un gombloddoh, eviterei di seguire.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se vincono gli altri è un gombloddoh, se vince la propria squadra è perché è così forte che è riuscita a fregare il sistema. Si chiama tifo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, il calcio professionistico è uno mondo in cui girano moltissimi soldi ed è gestito da esseri umani: una certa dose di impicci di vario tipo è, purtroppo, fisiologica. Ma se pensassi fosse tutto un gombloddoh, eviterei di seguire.


Semplice domanda, 
la Juventus l'anno scorso è andata in CL per meriti/demeriti delle altre, oppure perché aiutata ?


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


una via di mezzo... però quando una squadra fa veramente schifo, come la Juve quest'anno, non c'è trucco che tenga. Se invece è questione di qualche punto... ecco che il regalino in un modo o nell'altro arriva.


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Semplice domanda,
> la Juventus l'anno scorso è andata in CL per meriti/demeriti delle altre, oppure perché aiutata ?


bastava che il Napoli vincesse e non l'ha fatto. Non credo che la partita del Napoli sia stata truccata. L'Atalanta che dovrebbe essere parte integrante del sistema le aveva infilato un bel siluretto nel didietro.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il calcio per te è pulito? ok



O non avete capito voi, o scrivo male io (probabilmente)
Il calcio non è pulito, anzi visti i miliardi che girano è tra i mondi più sporchi che ci siano
Lo vediamo tutti i giorni: errori (voluti) arbitrali, favoritismi, inchieste, dichiarazioni e potrei continuare per ore. Stesse cose che poi esistono nella politica e in ogni ambito in cui esista l'essere umano


Continuo però a sottolineare la differenza tra questa visione e quella secondo cui è tutto truccato, deciso a tavolino. In tal caso ha ragione chi paragona il calcio ad un film, in entrambi i casi stai guardando qualcosa che ha un finale già scritto e deciso, ma tu non lo conosci ancora


----------



## unbreakable (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> O non avete capito voi, o scrivo male io (probabilmente)
> Il calcio non è pulito, anzi visti i miliardi che girano è tra i mondi più sporchi che ci siano
> Lo vediamo tutti i giorni: errori (voluti) arbitrali, favoritismi, inchieste, dichiarazioni e potrei continuare per ore. Stesse cose che poi esistono nella politica e in ogni ambito in cui esista l'essere umano
> 
> ...


negli anni 80 è piuttosto famoso un pari tra juve e bologna..prima della partita i dirigenti della juve entrano negli spogliatoi e dicono alla squadra oggi si pareggia. Se è successo una cosa del genere negli anni 80 , vuoi che non possa succedre al giorno d'oggi?con wapp telegram e chi piuì ne ha ne metta?
oltrettutto già dalla aprimavera i giocatori cominciano a crescere con una certa mentalità..


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> bastava che il Napoli vincesse e non l'ha fatto. Non credo che la partita del Napoli sia stata truccata. L'Atalanta che dovrebbe essere parte integrante del sistema le aveva infilato un bel siluretto nel didietro.



Zampino ADL, ma a prescindere, 
la Juve non doveva manco averla la possibilità di giocarsi la qualificazione CL...

voglio dire, non è che siccome basta che il Napoli ecc ecc... il trucco non vale più...


----------



## Mika (3 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Esiste un sistema Juve in italia.
> Per il resto il calcio è abbastanza pulito, fuor di qualche porcheria legata a PSG e City, il bayern che si divora la bundesliga saccheggiando tutte le altre e soprattutto barca e real che per tanti anni hanno goduto dell'appoggio incondizionato della BBVA all'interno di un piano di propaganda tramite lo sport che farebbe impallidire la germania est.


Penso che il campionato più pulito sia quello inglese visto che non vince sempre la stessa e anche il Leicester di turno può fare il grande colpo. Oltretutto anche la le big rischiano grosso, qualche anno fa il Chelsea finì quasi in zona retrocessione a fine dicembre per poi esonerare l'allenatore e finire decimo. Lo United era sparito dalla CL per anni come noi. Insomma, diciamo che c'è un motivo per cui le TV pagano la Premier League a peso d'oro per vedere le pertite. Non come qui da noi che puoi stilare la classifica di serie A già a Luglio.


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> O non avete capito voi, o scrivo male io (probabilmente)
> Il calcio non è pulito, anzi visti i miliardi che girano è tra i mondi più sporchi che ci siano
> Lo vediamo tutti i giorni: errori (voluti) arbitrali, favoritismi, inchieste, dichiarazioni e potrei continuare per ore. Stesse cose che poi esistono nella politica e in ogni ambito in cui esista l'essere umano
> 
> ...



Non mi pare che sia stato detto che ad inizio anno si sa già la classifica finale, 
ma che i trucchi ci siano e tu stesso l'hai ammesso.

Io non vedo coerenza nel tuo concetto, ma non fa niente.

Io se sostenessi che non seguirei più il calcio se sapessi è tutto truccato, 
mi basterebbe essere consapevole degli errori voluti, favoritismi, inchieste, dichiarazioni ecc ecc...
non farei una scala di valori ...

Il calcio è sporco, e lo si segue perché piace il gioco del calcio, 
perché gli 11 in campo cmq se le suonano e cercano di fare il loro meglio.

Che sia tutto però indirizzato, nei momenti topici, è fuori discussione, 
ci sono troppi episodi che testimoniano quanto non sia per nulla tutto lasciato al caso e soprattutto alla sportività.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che sia stato detto che ad inizio anno si sa già la classifica finale,
> ma che i trucchi ci siano e tu stesso l'hai ammesso.
> 
> Io non vedo coerenza nel tuo concetto, ma non fa niente.
> ...


Secondo me esponiamo lo stesso concetto ma non ci capiamo, con le materie umanistiche sono sempre stato abbastanza scarso


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Zampino ADL, ma a prescindere,
> la Juve non doveva manco averla la possibilità di giocarsi la qualificazione CL...
> 
> voglio dire, non è che siccome basta che il Napoli ecc ecc... il trucco non vale più...


se si va di fantasia, vale tutto. Il Napoli è rimasto fuori per favorire la Juve? Boh. Vuol dire che le lotte scudetto Napoli Juve sono state tutte manfrine? Perdere una cl sono vagonate di milioni, non è un semplice favore.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2021)

Quest'anno ci sono stati i sorteggi di Champions League più puliti di sempre


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ci risiamo...


----------



## kekkopot (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo...


Ma infatti perchè continuiamo a guardare sta porcata e ad avvelenarci inutilimente...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Dicembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ma infatti perchè continuiamo a guardare sta porcata e ad avvelenarci inutilimente...



Onestamente non mi avveleno. Avevo un occhio sulla partita (da cell) ed uno sulla seconda stagione di The Witcher sulla TV..... Son contento se vinciamo, ma non riesco ad arrabbiarmi se perdiamo. Non so nemmeno io come spiegare questa cosa.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi avveleno. Avevo un occhio sulla partita (da cell) ed uno sulla seconda stagione di The Witcher sulla TV..... Son contento se vinciamo, ma non riesco ad arrabbiarmi se perdiamo. Non so nemmeno io come spiegare questa cosa.


è disaffezione. sia perché obiettivamente, dove vogliamo andare con la politica intrapresa? non siamo ragionieri.
e soprattutto perché vediamo cose irregolari nei campi, neanche tanto dissimulate


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2022)

Ci risiamo. 
Se il calcio fosse pulito avrebbero corretto la decisione scellerata dell'arbitro. 
Ormai non mi arrabbio più da anni.


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo.
> Se il calcio fosse pulito avrebbero corretto la decisione scellerata dell'arbitro.
> Ormai non mi arrabbio più da anni.


Siamo scarsi, l'Inter la chiudeva in 15/20 minuti.


----------



## jacky (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo.
> Se il calcio fosse pulito avrebbero corretto la decisione scellerata dell'arbitro.
> Ormai non mi arrabbio più da anni.


Scusa corretto in che senso?
Non puoi dare un gol se il gioco è fermo.
Ha fatto un errore gravissimo a nostro danno. Ha chiesto anche scusa. Non vale niente ma è quello che è successo.
Questo secondo me


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusa corretto in che senso?
> Non puoi dare un gol se il gioco è fermo.
> Ha fatto un errore gravissimo a nostro danno. Ha chiesto anche scusa. Non vale niente ma è quello che è successo.
> Questo secondo me



Boh... Fermo o non fermo, avremmo fatto gol comunque. Su un palese errore del genere doveva intervenire il var e convalidare il gol del Milan. L'errore è stato talmente evidente che bisognava scavalcare il regolamento. 
Però chissene...


----------



## Mauricio (17 Gennaio 2022)

Avete ancora dubbi? Mi dispiace per chi si fa il sangue amaro, ma è palesemente indirizzato. Ha fischiato subito, e la palla a Messias è arrivata 1 secondo dopo. 
La gara con l’Atletico Madrid? Il rigore con la Roma l’anno scorso e quest’anno con il Verona? Come fanno ad essere errori se c’è il var? Prima si poteva avere il dubbio, ma penso che ormai sia chiarissimo che sia finto. 
Seguite il calcio come una serie tv: stupitevi per i colpi di scena, ma siate consci che è tutto scritto a tavolino.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo.
> Se il calcio fosse pulito avrebbero corretto la decisione scellerata dell'arbitro.
> Ormai non mi arrabbio più da anni.


Non puoi riapre il topic solo quando ci vale a noi. Il calcio è marcio fino al midollo.
Non mi vergogno a dire che oggi non ho guardato la partita e forse non ne guarderò più: che senso ha usare il mio tempo per qualcosa che mi fà solo imbestialire e soffrire?
Seguirò il Milan e il forum ma non guarderò più le partite: dedicherò questo tempo risparmiato a qualcosa di più costruttivo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Avete ancora dubbi? Mi dispiace per chi si fa il sangue amaro, ma è palesemente indirizzato. Ha fischiato subito, e la palla a Messias è arrivata 1 secondo dopo.
> La gara con l’Atletico Madrid? Il rigore con la Roma l’anno scorso e quest’anno con il Verona? Come fanno ad essere errori se c’è il var? Prima si poteva avere il dubbio, ma penso che ormai sia chiarissimo che sia finto.
> Seguite il calcio come una serie tv: stupitevi per i colpi di scena, ma siate consci che è tutto scritto a tavolino.



Concordo. Ho apprezzato l'azione dello Spezia dell'1 a 1, è stata bella. Ma il calcio per me è solo come un film, l'unica nota storta di me è l'amore per il Milan, non riesco a non amare questa squadra. 
Però che vinca o perda il Milan mi devo svegliare comunque alle 4 per andare a lavorare e fare i turni, compresa la notte. Quindi a na certa "che si fottia il calcio"


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non puoi riapre il topic solo quando ci vale a noi. Il calcio è marcio fino al midollo.
> Non mi vergogno a dire che oggi non ho guardato la partita e forse non ne guarderò più: che senso ha usare il mio tempo per qualcosa che mi fà solo imbestialire e soffrire?
> Seguirò il Milan e il forum ma non guarderò più le partite: dedicherò questo tempo risparmiato a qualcosa di più costruttivo.



Io seguo il Milan e basta. Le poche volte che ho guardato altre squadre, ho visto porcate inaudite! Sorprattutto le piccole sono SEMPRE penalizzate in maniera imbarazzante.


----------



## claudiop77 (17 Gennaio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusa corretto in che senso?
> Non puoi dare un gol se il gioco è fermo.
> Ha fatto un errore gravissimo a nostro danno. Ha chiesto anche scusa. Non vale niente ma è quello che è successo.
> Questo secondo me


Avendo fatto un errore gravissimo così, essendosi pure accorto e scusato, almeno poteva avere la decenza di fischiare il fallo su Kalulu per il 2-1 dello Spezia... non sarebbe stato coerente con il suo arbitraggio (ha fischiato poco), però almeno per decenza.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



Pulito non è.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Gennaio 2022)

Il calcio è truccato,è palese,ci sono le partite indirizzate dagli arbitri,dai giocatori venduti,da società che non vogliono vincere per non alzare premi vittoria e ingaggi,è truccato da squadre che retrocedono appositamente per incassare il paracadute della lega,é truccato perché la squadra di stato entrerà nelle prime 4 a danno di qualcuno e non importa chi,quindi sì,nel complesso,specie in itaglia é truccatissimo,allora mi direte: perché lo segui?Per i colori,solo per quelli,non mi sento rappresentato da nessuna figura che é oggi dentro il Milan,solo Boban oggi,tornando,mi farebbe ripartire con un minimo d'entusiasmo.


----------



## R41D3N (17 Gennaio 2022)

Di sicuro quello che è successo stasera fa passare la voglia di seguirlo. Non mi interessa più farmi sangue amaro e soprattutto farmi prendere per il c×lo in questo modo. È vergognoso, quanto visto stasera decide la stagione. È andata e dispiace perché in un mondo giusto saremmo qui a commentare il primo posto in classifica.


----------



## Viulento (17 Gennaio 2022)

100% da sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Che domanda retorica, è come chiedere alla Nasa se la terra è sferica o se il sole brucia l'idrogeno producendo elio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2022)

E' truccato ma ci sono fessi come noi che lo permettono, e altri no (o meglio, lo permettono a loro vantaggio).


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



Certo che il calcio è truccato. Come fa ad essere pulita una cosa dove girano soldi, ma ce lo chiediamo ancora?

Detto questo, siamo un club maledetto. Quello di stasera magari è non è stato pianificato, ma è successo. Guarda caso le cose più incredibili succedono a noi, come i tombini ad Hong Kong, gli infortuni a ripetizione e le fesserie varie delle proprietà assenti o delinquenti.

E tranquillo che se un giorno casca il famoso meteorite su di un campo da calcio, centra in pieno la nostra squadra, garantito al 100%.

Non lo so, a volte penso e rifletto seriamente sul fatto che in fondo siamo un club mediocre e i successi che abbiamo riportato siano stati aldilà di ciò che siamo veramente. E tutto questo è la punizione divina, la nemesi.


----------



## Route66 (17 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Domanda lecita e risposta difficile....
In teoria la storia abbastanza recente ha dimostrato e certificato che il calcio era marcio e malato fino al midollo con la giuve della triade a farla da padrona con la squadra dei prescritti ad ascoltare le telefonate venendone fuori linda, pulita e vincente .
Noi allora come oggi lo abbiamo sempre preso in quel posto.
Restando all'oggi direi che sono abbastanza stufo di essere preso in giro e di assistere periodicamente ad espisodi ed errori arbitrali assurdi sempre e costantemente a ns sfavore..... quest'anno sono già troppi!!!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' truccato ma* ci sono fessi come noi *che lo permettono, e altri no (o meglio, lo permettono a loro vantaggio).




Noi siamo la parte pulita del calcio, non i fessi.


----------



## jacky (18 Gennaio 2022)

Lottiamo per lo scudetto e si dice che prima favoriscono la Juventus e poi l’Inter.
Lottavamo per la UCL e si diceva che regalavano punti alla Roma.
Allora ok che non è pulito ma qui si fa passare il messaggio che è anti-Milan.
È un po’ forzata la cosa. Siamo semplicemente tifosi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Gennaio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Lottiamo per lo scudetto e si dice che prima favoriscono la Juventus e poi l’Inter.
> Lottavamo per la UCL e si diceva che regalavano punti alla Roma.
> Allora ok che non è pulito ma qui si fa passare il messaggio che è anti-Milan.
> È un po’ forzata la cosa. Siamo semplicemente tifosi



Non è affatto così. Le piccole contro le grandi subiscono torti arbitrali 9 volte su 10, anche quando una volta contavamo qualcosa venivano spesso sfavorite contro noi. 
Puoi anche cercarti le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente del Chievo sul caso delle plusvalenze mi pare, così capirai meglio cosa intendo. Io parlo di Milan perché seguo praticamente solo il Milan, ma se dovessi seguire qualche altra squadra, scriverei di altre partite... 

Un calcio pulito avrebbe un Var stile NBA, che interviene in ogni singolo errore, anche un calcio d'angolo o una rimessa data in modo errato. 

Non credo che io debba farti l'ennesimo elenco di errori assurdi che ho visto, segui il calcio anche tu e son cose che di sicuro conosci. 

Però io la penso come @gabri65 ci son troppi soldi per essere pulito e le cose strane si vedono in diretta TV.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è affatto così. Le piccole contro le grandi subiscono torti arbitrali 9 volte su 10, anche quando una volta contavamo qualcosa venivano spesso sfavorite contro noi.
> Puoi anche cercarti le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente del Chievo sul caso delle plusvalenze mi pare, così capirai meglio cosa intendo. Io parlo di Milan perché seguo praticamente solo il Milan, ma se dovessi seguire qualche altra squadra, scriverei di altre partite...
> 
> Un calcio pulito avrebbe un Var stile NBA, che interviene in ogni singolo errore, anche un calcio d'angolo o una rimessa data in modo errato.
> ...



Grazie per la condivisione.

Il VAR è stato (almeno da noi) l'ennesima pagliacciata. Ti rimborsano 1 € di tasse e poi te ne mettono 10 da un'altra parte, ma a te fanno vedere solo il rimborso.

Sembrava dovesse essere tutto automatizzato, tutto perfetto, invece adesso c'è più gente di prima a creare confusione e alimentare il circo. Sala VAR, monitor, arbitri a controllare fuori campo. E invece si vedono cose ancora più scandalose.

Chi non ci vede malafede è destinato a vivere una menzogna. Parere personale.


----------



## jacky (18 Gennaio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non è affatto così. Le piccole contro le grandi subiscono torti arbitrali 9 volte su 10, anche quando una volta contavamo qualcosa venivano spesso sfavorite contro noi.
> Puoi anche cercarti le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente del Chievo sul caso delle plusvalenze mi pare, così capirai meglio cosa intendo. Io parlo di Milan perché seguo praticamente solo il Milan, ma se dovessi seguire qualche altra squadra, scriverei di altre partite...
> 
> Un calcio pulito avrebbe un Var stile NBA, che interviene in ogni singolo errore, anche un calcio d'angolo o una rimessa data in modo errato.
> ...


D’accordo con il Var a chiamata.
Per me il problema del Var è che non elimina gli errori ma li rende ancora più decisivi e pesanti.
Quello di ieri è una mazzata per la lotta salvezza. Allo spezia hanno regalato il 15% dei suoi punti. Chi lo spiega e soprattutto chi lo accetta?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Febbraio 2022)

Partita che è passata in sordina perché abbiamo vinto, ma arbitraggio di Chiffi da ufficio inchieste. Noi al primo fallo ci beccavamo il giallo, Sensi invece aveva licenza di uccidere, ed ha pure provato a infortunare Leao e Tomori, ovviamente manco ammonito il nanerottolo.

Ho visto gli highlights di Atalanta Juve, mi chiedo come si faccia a non espellere il portiere bianconero per quell'intervento. Non avrà fatto apposta ma era in ritardo e fa cadere a terra il calciatore atalantino.
Bha.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partita che è passata in sordina perché abbiamo vinto, ma arbitraggio di Chiffi da ufficio inchieste. Noi al primo fallo ci beccavamo il giallo, Sensi invece aveva licenza di uccidere, ed ha pure provato a infortunare Leao e Tomori, ovviamente manco ammonito il nanerottolo.
> 
> Ho visto gli highlights di Atalanta Juve, mi chiedo come si faccia a non espellere il portiere bianconero per quell'intervento. Non avrà fatto apposta ma era in ritardo e fa cadere a terra il calciatore atalantino.
> Bha.


Ma com'era quella storiella che il pestone è sempre giallo??? Vedi espulsione di kessie in champions.
Sensi si è passato il primo tempo entrando coi tacchetti sulle caviglie dei nostri, me ne ricordo un paio.
Quella su tomori era addirittura al limite del rosso..

Pezzo di m di interista fallito.
Nano , rotto e picchiatore.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partita che è passata in sordina perché abbiamo vinto, ma arbitraggio di Chiffi da ufficio inchieste. Noi al primo fallo ci beccavamo il giallo, Sensi invece aveva licenza di uccidere, ed ha pure provato a infortunare Leao e Tomori, ovviamente manco ammonito il nanerottolo.
> 
> Ho visto gli highlights di Atalanta Juve, mi chiedo come si faccia a non espellere il portiere bianconero per quell'intervento. Non avrà fatto apposta ma era in ritardo e fa cadere a terra il calciatore atalantino.
> Bha.


Capite perchè dico di lasciar perdere i sogni scudetto? In un ambiente del genere una società come la nostra può vincere solo se nettamente superiore alle altre, cosa che purtroppo non siamo. Dai e dai i cartellini, gli orrori arbitrali e anche gli infortuni sono decisivi.

L'anno prossimo poi rientrano in corsa i mafiosi di Torino, così potremo bestemmiare con il testa a testa taroccato come nel 2005, 2006 e 2012.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Febbraio 2022)

Truccato nel senso "studiato a tavolino" no, ma è palese che qualcuno abbia più influenza degli altri.


----------



## ilPresidente (14 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



il calcio é truccato? Si


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?



Parlo del campionato italiano, oltre non vado.
Basta vedere come stanno "manipolando" il VAR con tanto di complicità di TV e stampa, più truccato di così.....


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ogni volta che gioca la Juve torna on top questo focus. Sarà un caso…


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono indubbiamente delle "manine".
In questo momento hanno due obiettivi principali: 

- Assicurarsi che la Juve finisca in CL perchè altrimenti viene giu il castello di carte
- Assicurarsi che l'Inter vinca lo scudetto perchè altrimenti gli tocca praticamente smobilitare (e gli tocca comunque anche con i premi scudetto) e il calcio italiano non può permettersi di perdere ulteriori grandi nomi, altrimenti se lo guardano in 2.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Febbraio 2022)

l'uomo è corruttibile, e finchè lo sarà tutte le attività dell'uomo saranno per forza di cose a sua immagine e somiglianza. mi sembra anche un pò stupido parlarne, con tutto il rispetto .


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Il calcio è un business come tanti è ovvio che ci sia a chi cerca di guadagnarci in tutti i modi.


----------



## Gamma (14 Febbraio 2022)

Tra corrotto e truccato passa un abisso.
Il calcio di alto livello non è "truccato", ma ci sono comunque dei giochi di influenza che lo portano ad essere non del tutto equo, poco ma sicuro.

A volte qui leggo cose un po' assurde, iperboliche, che per me non sono vicine alla realtà, ma rispetto l'opinione di chiunque, eppure non ci sono dubbi sul fatto che determinate cose che hanno la possibilità di influenzare la purezza del calcio succedono, elementi di contorno che per forza di cose incidono anche sui risultati delle partite il più delle volte, ma in maniera meno diretta di quanto si possa pensare.

Poi vabbè, ci sono casi e casi, periodi e periodi, quando si pensa a Calciopoli viene difficile pensare ad un calcio limpido, ma non è sempre così, fortunatamente.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci sono indubbiamente delle "manine".
> In questo momento hanno due obiettivi principali:
> 
> - Assicurarsi che la Juve finisca in CL perchè altrimenti viene giu il castello di carte
> - Assicurarsi che l'Inter vinca lo scudetto perchè altrimenti gli tocca praticamente smobilitare (e gli tocca comunque anche con i premi scudetto) e il calcio italiano non può permettersi di perdere ulteriori grandi nomi, altrimenti se lo guardano in 2.


Curioso però che la seconda/terza società italiana per palmares e numero di tifosi, oltre che quella più conosciuta nel mondo, venga invece ostacolata o bastonata non appena si presenta la possibilità. A me pare evidente la disparità di trattamento, ma non da ora, da sempre, quindi anche i supposti interessi economici e di visibilità quando ci siamo di mezzo noi vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Curioso però che la seconda/terza società italiana per palmares e numero di tifosi, oltre che quella più conosciuta nel mondo, venga invece ostacolata o bastonata non appena si presenta la possibilità. A me pare evidente la disparità di trattamento, ma non da ora, da sempre, quindi anche i supposti interessi economici e di visibilità quando ci siamo di mezzo noi vanno a farsi benedire.


Perchè siamo gli unici ad avere il potenziale bacino di utenza e blasone per competere con la rube.
L'inter non è alla nostra altezza e non lo sarà mai, lo sanno anche loro.


----------



## numero 3 (14 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me no, ci sono situazioni particolari dove vengono avvantaggiate squadre più appetibili, penso soprattutto alle promozioni, conviene al sistema che in A B C ci siano realtà popolose a discapito di Cittadella Castel di Sangro o Licata. 
Il sistema cerca di far salire chi può garantire introiti e spettatori.
Contrariamente a quanto pensano tutti invece non credo ci siano regie occulte per favorire la Juve o Inter o Milan...
Sono solo errori dettati dalla casualità, sarò ingenuo ma io la penso così.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono ancora dubbi?


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Febbraio 2022)

Si, oggi é stato dimostrato che esiste una regia 
Nessun altra squadra è stata penalizzata così fortemente, con cartellini mirati, situazioni dubbie gestite sempre contro, goal invalidi nonostante il VAR.
Meglio smettere subito di contribuire al sistema .


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti insieme: il sistema non esiste.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ci hanno fatto fuori.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi ve lo ripeto, guardate il calcio giusto come un film perchè è più finto del wrestling. “Errori” a Milan e Atalanta che con il VAR è impossibile non vedere, ovviamente negano l’evidenza delle immagini. Non rodetevi il fegato… Poi ci si chiede perchè sempre meno giovani seguano questo sport. Ma gli ultimi 15 minuti si è giocato?! Ci vuole il tempo effettivo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci hanno fatto fuori.


Vedrai che domani nessuno ne parlerà perché non deve assolutamente scattare la compensazione. 
E della prossima riparte lo stupro.
Ormai va così.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Febbraio 2022)

Francamente non so perché seguo ancora il Milan....

Ci facciamo inc... fino al sangue da anni sia in campionato che in Europa. Ricordatevi IN E.L contro l'Arsenal( rigore completamente inventato) il Manchester( gol regolare di Kessie) l'Olympiacos... e in Champions il rosso a Kessie, i due falli netti su Bennacer contro il Porto prima dei gol... 
In serie A, purtroppo la lista è troppo lunga purtroppo...


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Febbraio 2022)

Imbarazzante come ogni singolo cavillo del regolamento venga applicato in maniera diversa solo all'A.C Milan: 

La norma del vantaggio ormai per noi non esiste più, gli arbitri l'hanno abolita. Se sono gli avversari ad attaccare, naturalmente si attendono anche 3-4 secondi prima di fischiare, se c'è possibilità di vantaggio. 

Noi abbiamo i famosi fuorigioco passivi (???) tipo quello di Giroud a Napoli, mentre gli altri no (sull'uscita di maignan bonazzoli era in gioco ma l'altro cesso no)...

Noi subiamo gol di mano nell'indifferenza generale totale mentre a noi ci annullarono quello di Ibra a Firenze per un sospetto tocco di mano 30 secondi prima (???)

L'atteggiamento coi cartellini poi è surreale, se siamo noi ad essere fallosi allora l'arbitro diventa rigidissimo e dal cartellino facile, mentre se gli avversari ci massacrano diventa calcio inglese anni 70.... Mah

Poi ci mandano questi arbitri giuovani a San Siro e questi fanno regolarmente defecare con errori vergognosi e manie di protagonismo

Io sono allibito e stanco, ma questa è la conseguenza di avere un management totalmente distratto rispetto agli equilibri di potere e rappresentanza della serie A. Io non vorrei un Milan formato Giuve che vince con metodi mafiosi, ma nemmeno essere lo zimbello di qualsiasi squadra, giornalista ed istituzione in Italia


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Avete ancora dubbi?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ha detto tutto Mourinho. Il calcio dovrebbe essere uno svago, soprattutto di questi tempi in cui siamo tempestati di cose brutte, invece c'è da farsi venire il fegato marcio tutte le volte.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Marzo 2022)

Dicevamo?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dicevamo?



Topic sempre attuale


----------



## kekkopot (13 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dicevamo?


Qual è la novita?


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Marzo 2022)

Calcio ultratruccato, basta vedere il rigore clamoroso non concesso al Torino contro l'Inter di stasera. Peggio dei gobbi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Marzo 2022)

Raramente ho visto dei rigori clamorosi non dati come quello su Belotti, tocca tornare ai tempi della triade juventina.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Marzo 2022)

Non esiste alcuna spiegazione in buonafede per quello che é successo in Torino-Inter.
Chi ha occhi non puo sbagliare in quella situazione. É assolutamente impossibile, piu netto di cosi é impossibile.

A quel punto rimane solo una opzione: La malafede. Ovvia. Chiara. Unica spiegazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Marzo 2022)

Dopo tutti i torti che abbiamo subito noi, e questa zozzerie di stasera con rigore netto non dato (non sto guardando le melme, ho reperito le immagini online) e mancata espulsione di ranocchia, vi sono ancora dubbi?


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

Spero che gli ultimi creduloni abbiano aperto gli occhi una volta per tutte. Sono tutti collusi Rocchi,Gravina,Trentalange.Deve fallire tutto.


----------



## folletto (13 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non esiste alcuna spiegazione in buonafede per quello che é successo in Torino-Inter.
> Chi ha occhi non puo sbagliare in quella situazione. É assolutamente impossibile, piu netto di cosi é impossibile.
> 
> A quel punto rimane solo una opzione: La malafede. Ovvia. Chiara. Unica spiegazione.



Se prima si potevano avere dubbi sulla natura degli "errori" ora col VAR i dubbi vengono completamente meno e rimangono le certezze


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Spero che gli ultimi creduloni abbiano aperto gli occhi una volta per tutte. Sono tutti collusi Rocchi,Gravina,Trentalange.Deve fallire tutto.


Non ho visto il primo tempo. 
Cosa è successo??


----------



## Zenos (13 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ho visto il primo tempo.
> Cosa è successo??


Rigore clamoroso non dato al Torino che li avrebbe portati sul 2-0. Roba da assoluta malafede al pari del gol di Muntari.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Rigore clamoroso non dato al Torino che li avrebbe portati sul 2-0. Roba da assoluta malafede al pari del gol di Muntari.


Vabbè io lo dico da due anni che l'inter è terribile. 
Bara su tutti i tavoli. 
Tutti.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Marzo 2022)

- Il-sistema-non-esiste.
- No, no ma hai ragione, è solo che FORZA PORTOGALLO!


----------



## malos (13 Marzo 2022)

Si.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Marzo 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Si.


Esatto


----------



## Davidoff (13 Marzo 2022)

Questi avrebbero dovuto essere radiati decenni fa e invece arriveranno alla seconda stella, roba scandalosa, possibile solo in un paese mafioso come l’Italia. Il calcio non ha senso in questo paese, barzelletta pura.


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Marzo 2022)

Dopo oggi tutta Italia penserà di si.
Anche gli interisti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Marzo 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Dopo oggi tutta Italia penserà di si.
> Anche gli interisti.



Gli sfinteristi son quei tipi di persona che di norma saprebbero negare anche l'olocausto, che la terra è rotonda, che Giorgia Palmas è una bella gnoccona (solo perché lavora col Milan) etc. 
Noi viviamo in un mondo, loro in un altro, che di norma è quello dei falliti, che fanno sempre la vittima etc etc.


----------



## Albijol (14 Marzo 2022)

Ovvio


----------



## MasterGorgo (14 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


Tanti clan ognuno che fa il suo gioco. 
Chi molto sporco, chi meno sporco ma di solito chi fa girare più mazzette prende il sopravvento.


----------



## folletto (14 Marzo 2022)

È truccato da una vita, chi non è più giovanissimo come me ricorda bene Verona-Milan ai tempi di Sacchi, tanto per fare un esempio (e in quel campionato non fu l’unico caso)


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Marzo 2022)

Mettiamo per un attimo da parte i torti fatti a noi e spostate l'attenzione sull'atalanta: questi da 2 mesi non vincono più(in campionato,perché in coppa vincono eccome)e lo hanno fatto di proposito per lasciare via libera ai gobbi per il posto champions,gobbi a cui i bergamaschi devono rendere il favore di 3 anni fa,quando furono mandati in champions a danno nostro col biscotto di torino alla penultima.Se nel calcio esistono queste cose allora è truccatissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2022)

Quella di ieri sera mi è sembrata la classica partita che l'arbitro ha cercato di indirizzare, ma in maniera nascosta. Quanti falli NON hanno fischiato ieri a Theo Hernandez? Una roba mai vista dai. Veniva sistematicamente abbattuto in maniera irregolare e l'arbitro non fischiava mai.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2022)

Stanno spingendo il Napoli, penso sia chiaro a tutti


----------



## Marco T. (20 Marzo 2022)

Ieri onestamente non ho visto nulla, Theo ha sbagliato a buttarsi in area. E se siamo sinceri cade molto facilmente. Nulla toglie però che le squadre danneggiati sono Atalanta e noi.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella di ieri sera mi è sembrata la classica partita che l'arbitro ha cercato di indirizzare, ma in maniera nascosta. Quanti falli NON hanno fischiato ieri a Theo Hernandez? Una roba mai vista dai. Veniva sistematicamente abbattuto in maniera irregolare e l'arbitro non fischiava mai.


Ma no dai. Ieri ha arbitrato così da una parte e dall'altra.
Nel secondo tempo ha cambiato il metro di giudizio e ha fischiato un po' di più, ma sempre in modo equo.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Marzo 2022)

Una cosa però è chiara: questo campionato non lo deve vincere il Milan e il quarto posto doveva essere della Juve il prima possibile ai danni dell’Atalanta.
Il sistema è così consolidato che ieri Mazzarri, che a Bergamo ha rubato di tutto e di più, ha fatto passare il concetto che avessimo vinto rubando per il rigore non dato (che sarebbe stato assurdo) Maignan-Lovato.
Le stesse squadre avversarie, vedi anche cosa successo in Roma-Milan, sanno che contro di noi possono ribaltare la realtà perché il Milan non esiste, abbiamo la stessa credibilità del Foggia.
Ci scambiano per il Foggia quando giochiamo contro di loro.
Il Napoli tra rigori regalati (l’anno scorso quante ne hanno dette a noi) ed espulsioni avversarie regalate (ieri un regalo epico) lo tengono a galla.. Orsato in Napoli-Milan non ha dato il rigore su Osimenh solo perché prima aveva negato quello su Bennacer e doveva fingere di usare lo stesso metro, mica per altro.
In questo campionato al Milan e all’Atalanta mancano tra i 5 e i 7 punti.. e sono tantissime le partite che ci dimentichiamo che hanno provato ad indirizzare, al di là di quelle note (Atalanta-Milan Milan-Verona Roma-Milan Milan-Inter).

Concludo dicendo che amo troppo il Milan per non seguire uno sport che so che è truccato in partenza.
E lo so perché la peggiore Juventus della storia è già rientrata tra le prime quattro e potenzialmente è ancora in lotta per lo scudetto, cosa impossibile in qualsiasi altro campionato di calcio professionistico (tanto è vero che mercoledì ha perso 0-3 contro una squadra mediocre spagnola e ha avuto due rigori contro).

Come diceva Elio: “ti amo ti amo campionato anche se sei falsato”


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Ieri onestamente non ho visto nulla, Theo ha sbagliato a buttarsi in area. E se siamo sinceri cade molto facilmente. Nulla toglie però che le squadre danneggiati sono Atalanta e noi.



Penso che non si riferisse a quella caduta in area.
Li non c'era alcun fallo del difensore sardo,neanche un leggero tocco,infatti Theo si è rialzato subito senza neanche protestare.

Probabilmente il messaggio è riferito alle ripartenze palla al piede di Theo,dove puntualmente andando a 100 all'ora viene spinto e l'arbitro ha lasciato sempre giocare.
Ma vedo che con Theo gli arbitri sono sempre così,fischiano sempre meno di quello che dovrebbero fischiare.
Forse dipenderà anche da come (fino a qualche giornata fa) accentuava i falli subiti


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella di ieri sera mi è sembrata la classica partita che l'arbitro ha cercato di indirizzare, ma in maniera nascosta. Quanti falli NON hanno fischiato ieri a Theo Hernandez? Una roba mai vista dai. Veniva sistematicamente abbattuto in maniera irregolare e l'arbitro non fischiava mai.


A me piacerebbe anche il metro di lasciare correre i contattini con un arbitraggio più all'inglese. Il problema è che i nostri arbitri sono così abituati a fischiare qualsiasi cosa che se lasciano correre poi non fischiano nemmeno i falli, arbitraggio da 6 striminzito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stanno spingendo il Napoli, penso sia chiaro a tutti


Esatto, solo un cieco non lo noterebbe, ormai hanno un cartellino rosso a favore ogni settimana.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una cosa però è chiara: questo campionato non lo deve vincere il Milan e il quarto posto doveva essere della Juve il prima possibile ai danni dell’Atalanta.
> Il sistema è così consolidato che ieri Mazzarri, che a Bergamo ha rubato di tutto e di più, ha fatto passare il concetto che avessimo vinto rubando per il rigore non dato (che sarebbe stato assurdo) Maignan-Lovato.
> Le stesse squadre avversarie, vedi anche cosa successo in Roma-Milan, sanno che contro di noi possono ribaltare la realtà perché il Milan non esiste, abbiamo la stessa credibilità del Foggia.
> Ci scambiano per il Foggia quando giochiamo contro di loro.
> ...


Per questo dico che lo scudetto va vinto quest’anno, gli ovini torneranno su in fretta con le loro porcate.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per questo dico che lo scudetto va vinto quest’anno, gli ovini torneranno su in fretta con le loro porcate.


Siamo onesti: tutti gli indizi depongono in senso contrario per una nostra vittoria.
Troppe partite indirizzate contro di noi, ma intanto noi possiamo come quelli lì per caso.
Al gruppo squadra-allenatore non imputo quasi nulla (imputo Romagnoli che non deve mai più giocare), al gruppo proprietà imputo il mancato rafforzamento sulla trequarti in estate e a gennaio.. almeno un Faivre andava preso, uno sulla trequarti in qualche modo andava aggiunto anche solo numericamente.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Marzo 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti: tutti gli indizi depongono in senso contrario per una nostra vittoria.
> Troppe partite indirizzate contro di noi, ma intanto noi possiamo come quelli lì per caso.
> Al gruppo squadra-allenatore non imputo quasi nulla (imputo Romagnoli che non deve mai più giocare), al gruppo proprietà imputo il mancato rafforzamento sulla trequarti in estate e a gennaio.. almeno un Faivre andava preso, uno sulla trequarti in qualche modo andava aggiunto anche solo numericamente.


Si’, ma nonostante tutto contro il Napoli e l’Inda il testa a testa è più giocabile, coi ladri non ti fanno vincere mai. Comunque servono innesti pesanti in attacco, è assurdo quanti gol sbagliamo.


----------



## JoKeR (20 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Si’, ma nonostante tutto contro il Napoli e l’Inda il testa a testa è più giocabile, coi ladri non ti fanno vincere mai. Comunque servono innesti pesanti in attacco, è assurdo quanti gol sbagliamo.


Non ti fanno vincere manco così a mio avviso.. siamo la squadra anti-sistema per eccellenza e di cui nessuno, a parte i milanisti, parla bene.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Marzo 2022)

Comunque ieri avete notato come Chiffi abbia assegnato quel rigore vergognoso su Martinez senza neanche pensarci? Almeno è andato a riguardarlo al Var ed ha visto che il fallo l'ha fatto l'argentino, se non fosse successo quel macello la settimana scorsa contro il Torino per me il var manco sarebbe andato a vederlo, assegnando un rigore scandaloso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2022)

Chiaramente mi riferisco alle mille ripartenze bloccate a Theo con falli, alcune anche piuttosto pericolose in cui era lanciato già nella trequarti avversaria. 

Quando corri, una spinta è fallo. Se dai la stessa spinta ad una persona ferma questa non cade, ma in corsa si. 
Ora dite quello che volete, ma Theo ieri è stato il migliore in campo, l'arbitro lo ha fermato in ogni modo dai. 

Anche io sono pro arbitraggio alla Inglese, ma deve essere fatto da entrambe le parti, non a senso unico. Dai al Cagliari gli fischiava qualsiasi contatto a loro favore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per questo dico che lo scudetto va vinto quest’anno, gli ovini torneranno su in fretta con le loro porcate.



Lo penso anche io,questo è il nostro unico anno "buono".
Il prossimo anno potremo avere anche una rosa migliore e più matura,ma quelli non possono stare così tanto tempo senza vincere uno scudetto e li porteranno su a forza di porcate su porcate...

Anche se abbiamo tutti contro,arbitri compresi,ora dipende solo da noi.

P.S Certo che vincere di "corto muso" comunque non aiuta,visto e considerato che da un momento all'altro potrebbero fischiarci un rigore inesistente contro


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Sempre RadioGombloddoh mette sul piatto un 'altra ipotesi lungi dall'essere banale: "Il Milan un covo segreto di filo-Putiniani che va stroncato con ogni mezzo. Gravina si sta muovendo in tal senso e ogni attività dei rossoneri verrà analizzata, in arrivo sanzioni esemplari."


----------



## mil77 (20 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chiaramente mi riferisco alle mille ripartenze bloccate a Theo con falli, alcune anche piuttosto pericolose in cui era lanciato già nella trequarti avversaria.
> 
> Quando corri, una spinta è fallo. Se dai la stessa spinta ad una persona ferma questa non cade, ma in corsa si.
> Ora dite quello che volete, ma Theo ieri è stato il migliore in campo, l'arbitro lo ha fermato in ogni modo dai.
> ...


Theo deve imparare a fare meno scena quando cade e stare in piedi x contatti lievi. Altrimenti giustamente non gli fischieranno mai fallo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ieri avete notato come Chiffi abbia assegnato quel rigore vergognoso su Martinez senza neanche pensarci? Almeno è andato a riguardarlo al Var ed ha visto che il fallo l'ha fatto l'argentino, se non fosse successo quel macello la settimana scorsa contro il Torino per me il var manco sarebbe andato a vederlo, assegnando un rigore scandaloso.



Tentativo clamoroso non andato a buon fine.
Il VAR ha dovuto per forza mandarlo al monitor dopo l'episodio di domenica scorsa, ma l'arbitro ci ha provato.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Aprile 2022)

E rieccoci qua anche stasera.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Ancora a chiedersi se il calcio italiano è truccato o no?


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ancora a chiedersi se il calcio italiano è truccato o no?


Si rifà il trucco di settimana in settimana. 
La juve poi è make up artist.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Aprile 2022)

quo post torna su dopo ogni gara della juve, chissà perché...


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

Buonasera e bentornati a tutti!


----------



## Mauricio (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Buonasera e bentornati a tutti!


Appuntamento fisso! Mi hai anticipato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo che questi arabi siano affiliati con l'ISIS e le "sedi opportune" le facciano saltare in aria.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Aprile 2022)

Assolutamente si, come ho sempre detto.
Spero di essere ceduti il prima possibile e di iniziare un ciclo in cui non dobbiamo lasciare una briciola a nessuno.
Imbarazzante come siamo trattati.
Ennesimo episodio contro.
Se ci fate caso ogni nostro gol ci sono sempre dei check.
Sempre.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che questi arabi siano affiliati con l'ISIS e le "sedi opportune" le facciano saltare in aria.


Si,ma prima facciano uscire il nostro dirigente che spesso va a battere i pugni in quelle sedi.


----------



## folletto (19 Aprile 2022)

E' uno schifo, questo è certo, ma pensiamo a comprare gente degna della maglia del Milan


----------



## Antokkmilan (19 Aprile 2022)

Sapete perché il Milan viene penalizzato è l’Inter no ? non è che l’Inter è simpatica e il Milan no, ma semplicemente fa ridere che il Milan vinca il campionato con Saelemakers pagato quattro lire, Kalulu idem, Messias idem. In Italia deve vincere la squadra che paga di più è così da sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Il calcio italiano non è truccato è proprio corrotto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2022)

Non ho visto un calcio cosi condizionato nemmeno ai tempi di Moggi.
Per qualsiasi logica matematica prima o poi una decisione dovrebbe anche andare contro l'Inter. Ma in tutto il campionato l'Inter é sulla parte vincente di decisioni VAR, 'interpretazioni tecniche' di Massa, ammonizioni non assegnate, espulsioni ignorate e arbitraggi a senso unico. É praticamente impossibile che decisione talmente tante volte indirizzate a loro favore siano un semplice caso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il calcio italiano non è truccato è proprio corrotto.


Bravissimo Blu!
Su certe partite del Milan ho visto anche degli arbitri aggressivi nei confronti dei nostri giocatori. Non è che abbiamo dei rompi marroni Bennacer Leao Fik Cala, Olivier, Pierre.... ragazzi d'oro ma spesso ci trattano male. Mi ricordo della partita contro l'Udinese dove nel primo tempo i bianconeri volevano spezzare in due Leao, del resto Rafa aveva rischiato molto con quei tackle orrendi sulla sua caviglia in quei primi 45 minuti. 

A volte le ladrate si vedono nei piccoli dettagli, non per forza con l' episodio solare.
Mi ricordo anche in che Silvestri ha cominciato a perdere il tempo dopo 15 minuti di gioco, e lo ha fatto per tutta la partita senza nzmmeno essere richiamato una sola volta dall'arbitro. Una roba mai vista!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Bravissimo Blu!
> Su certe partite del Milan ho visto anche degli arbitri aggressivi nei confronti dei nostri giocatori. Non è che abbiamo dei rompi marroni Bennacer Leao Fik Cala, Olivier, Pierre.... ragazzi d'oro ma spesso ci trattano male. Mi ricordo della partita contro l'Udinese dove nel primo tempo i bianconeri volevano spezzare in due Leao, del resto Rafa aveva rischiato molto con quei tackle orrendi sulla sua caviglia in quei primi 45 minuti.
> 
> A volte le ladrate si vedono nei piccoli dettagli, non per forza con l' episodio solare.
> Mi ricordo anche in che Silvestri ha cominciato a perdere il tempo dopo 15 minuti di gioco, e lo ha fatto per tutta la partita senza nzmmeno essere richiamato una sola volta dall'arbitro. Una roba mai vista!



Ho fatto l’arbitro da giovane (livello amatoriale) e so bene che se vuoi condizionare una gara puoi farlo anche senza concedere favori clamorosi. Basta poco.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto l’arbitro da giovane (livello amatoriale) e so bene che se vuoi condizionare una gara puoi farlo anche senza concedere favori clamorosi. Basta poco.


Grande Blu molto interessante il tuo punto di vista. Io ho giocato per tanti anni a calcio e ho anche allenato anche i giovanili. Mi ricordo bene che in certe pertite ci fischiavano fuorigioco ad ogni palla in profondità. Queste cose si sentono per chi ha calpestato i rettangoli verdi.
SaiqQuante risate quando i i nostri tifosi gridavano sul guardalinee " Oh capo stazione basta alzare la tua bandiera!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Blu molto interessante il tuo punto di vista. Io ho giocato per tanti anni a calcio e ho anche allenato anche i giovanili. Mi ricordo bene che in certe pertite ci fischiavano fuorigioco ad ogni palla in profondità. Queste cose si sentono per chi ha calpestato i rettangoli verdi.
> SaiqQuante risate quando i i nostri tifosi gridavano sul guardalinee " Oh capo stazione basta alzare la tua bandiera!!



Anche in tornei da nulla ti arrivavano pressioni, proposte o proprio minacce. Figuriamoci dove ballano miliardi di euro e società quotate in borsa.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Sapete perché il Milan viene penalizzato è l’Inter no ? non è che l’Inter è simpatica e il Milan no, ma semplicemente fa ridere che il Milan vinca il campionato con Saelemakers pagato quattro lire, Kalulu idem, Messias idem. In Italia deve vincere la squadra che paga di più è così da sempre.


Secondo me invece è proprio una questione di peso politico e l'inter ha oggi gli agganci giusti.

Vabbè , marotta è nel calcio da una vita.
Il Milan è lo studente diligente e che si applica ma si limita a questo, l'inter è lo studente che frequenta ambienti , cerca i professori , cura i contatti. 
Il secondo farà sempre più strada.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Anche in tornei da nulla ti arrivavano pressioni, proposte o proprio minacce. Figuriamoci dove ballano miliardi di euro e società quotate in borsa.


Verissimo e interessantissimo. Ma è da tanto temp che non abbiamo vissuto una stagione cosi imbarazzante per l'arbitraggio. No ti faccio l'elenco delle nostre sviste arbitrali. 
Il sentimento che prevale è l'incomprensione ; Ma perché diamine una società cosi bella prestigiosa come il Milan è trattata cosi male?

Agli inizi degli 90 , quando giocavo nelle categorie "nationaux" qui in Francia, c'erano centinaie di magliette del Milan ( sponsor Motta , Mediolanum) . I centrali di difesa facevano tutti come Baresi con la mano alzata e la difesa alta era di moda. C'è chi faceva le scivolate e lasciava i capelli lunghi per assomigliare a Maldini. Che ricordi
Neanche il Barca di Cruyff era cosi amato. Siamo cresciuti col mito del grande Milan ... quindi non capisco tutto questo odi verso i colori rossoneri.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è proprio una questione di peso politico e l'inter ha oggi gli agganci giusti.
> 
> Vabbè , marotta è nel calcio da una vita.
> Il Milan è lo studente diligente e che si applica ma si limita a questo, l'inter è lo studente che frequenta ambienti , cerca i professori , cura i contatti.
> Il secondo farà sempre più strada.



Il peso politico si conquista e si può pure perdere. Una proprietà come la nostra attuale che si accontenta di partecipare non fa nulla per acquisire il peso necessario per vincere. Per loro non è una priorità.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Verissimo e interessantissimo. Ma è da tanto temp che non abbiamo vissuto una stagione cosi imbarazzante per l'arbitraggio. No ti faccio l'elenco delle nostre sviste arbitrali.
> Il sentimento che prevale è l'incomprensione ; Ma perché diamine una società cosi bella prestigiosa come il Milan è trattata cosi male?
> 
> Agli inizi degli 90 , quando giocavo nelle categorie "nationaux" qui in Francia, c'erano centinaie di magliette del Milan ( sponsor Motta , Mediolanum) . I centrali di difesa facevano tutti come Baresi con la mano alzata e la difesa alta era di moda. C'è chi faceva le scivolate e lasciava i capelli lunghi per assomigliare a Maldini. Che ricordi
> Neanche il Barca di Cruyff era cosi amato. Siamo cresciuti col mito del grande Milan ... quindi non capisco tutto questo odi verso i colori rossoneri.



Una squadra come il grande Milan non esisterà mai più in Italia e nemmeno altrove. Forse ci odiano perché non siamo come loro, disposti ad imbrogliare pur di vincere.
Quanto ai torti subiti io parto dal presupposto che l’introduzione del VAR non sia stato gradito dagli arbitrii perché ne ha limitato il potere assoluto e perciò appena possono - per ribadire che comandano loro - prendono decisioni facendosene beffe ed in ogni caso gli episodi che non sono soggetti al VAR li indirizzano come vogliono, impunemente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una squadra come il grande Milan non esisterà mai più in Italia e nemmeno altrove. Forse ci odiano perché non siamo come loro, disposti ad imbrogliare pur di vincere.
> *Quanto ai torti subiti io parto dal presupposto che l’introduzione del VAR non sia stato gradito dagli arbitrii perché ne ha limitato il potere assoluto e perciò appena possono - per ribadire che comandano loro* - prendono decisioni facendosene beffe ed in ogni caso gli episodi che non sono soggetti al VAR li indirizzano come vogliono, impunemente.


Concetto veramente interessante. Questa tua disamina mi stuzzica molto perché spiegherebbe tante cose. 
L'ultimo esempio scandaloso che mi viene in mente è il rigore non dato all'Atalanta contro il Leipzig. La mano è staccata dal corpo ed è rigore tutti i santi giorni pero Mateu Lahoz arbitro conosciuto e stimato dall'UEFA decide di non cambiare idea. L'arbitro spagnolo nega un rigore netto con teatralità, facendo un lo sborone.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Concetto veramente interessante. Questa tua disamina mi stuzzica molto perché spiegherebbe tante cose.
> L'ultimo esempio scandaloso che mi viene in mente è il rigore non dato all'Atalanta contro il Leipzig. La mano è staccata dal corpo ed è rigore tutti i santi giorni pero Mateu Lahoz arbitro conosciuto e stimato dall'UEFA decide di non cambiare idea. L'arbitro spagnolo nega un rigore netto con teatralità, facendo un lo sborone.



Vogliamo parlare di come vengono gestite le perdite di tempo? Chi controlla la correttezza del recupero concesso?
Perché non si introduce il tempo effettivo di gioco? 
Ce ne sono cose da analizzare ma, comunque, vista l’ora meglio fermarsi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di come vengono gestite le perdite di tempo? Chi controlla la correttezza del recupero concesso?
> *Perché non si introduce il tempo effettivo di gioco?*
> Ce ne sono cose da analizzare ma, comunque, vista l’ora meglio fermarsi.


Hai ragione.
Ne riparleremo di questo tema. Buona notte ref


----------



## Marcello Biancoluce (20 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Svesto i panni del tifoso e vi pongo questa domanda.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista, si, lo è a livello Europeo non solo nazionale. Negli anni ho visto troppe cose strane capitate al Milan, ed anche ad altre squadre. Questo è uno dei motivi per il quale do il giusto peso a questo sport bellissimo, rovinato dai troppi soldi.
> 
> Voi come la pensate?


ci sono sicuramente mosse losche, dietro le quinte, che rovinano un grande gioco


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il peso politico si conquista e si può pure perdere. Una proprietà come la nostra attuale che si accontenta di partecipare non fa nulla per acquisire il peso necessario per vincere. *Per loro non è una priorità.*


Direi che non è proprio contemplata la vittoria.
O , meglio, se viene bene ma prima faccio di conto.


----------



## IDRIVE (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare di come vengono gestite le perdite di tempo? Chi controlla la correttezza del recupero concesso?
> Perché non si introduce il tempo effettivo di gioco?
> Ce ne sono cose da analizzare ma, comunque, vista l’ora meglio fermarsi.


E visto che tutti benedicono il VAR e la tecnologia, la vogliamo mettere la regola che il collegio arbitrale (arbitri, guardialinee, addetti al VAR, ecc...) di propria iniziativa NON INTERVENGONO PIU' (neanche se si ripetesse il gol di Muntari), ma vengono concesse 3 chiamate per ogni squadra da "spendere" a discrezione dei due allenatori quando lo ritengono opportuno, come avviene da LUSTRI nel tennis e nella pallavolo con i "Challenger"? In modo da eliminare un altro grave handicap e cioè quello del "Perchè qui il VAR non è intervenuto? Nell'altra partita è stato utilizzato". Ma ci vuole tanto?


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2022)

Ma che truccato se non butti la palla dentro in 5 occasioni clamorose, meriti di perdere...
Poi ci si attacca al fuorigioco di Bennacer.. l'Inter ieri ci ha preso a pallonate come noi lo abbiamo fatto a suo tempo contro la Lazio..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> E visto che tutti benedicono il VAR e la tecnologia, la vogliamo mettere la regola che il collegio arbitrale (arbitri, guardialinee, addetti al VAR, ecc...) di propria iniziativa NON INTERVENGONO PIU' (neanche se si ripetesse il gol di Muntari), ma *vengono concesse 3 chiamate per ogni squadra da "spendere" a discrezione dei due allenatori quando lo ritengono opportuno, *come avviene da LUSTRI nel tennis e nella pallavolo con i "Challenger"? In modo da eliminare un altro grave handicap e cioè quello del "Perchè qui il VAR non è intervenuto? Nell'altra partita è stato utilizzato". Ma ci vuole tanto?



Magari, ma ci chi lo vuole un sistema pulito?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direi che non è proprio contemplata la vittoria.
> O , meglio, se viene bene ma *prima faccio di conto.*



I conti, almeno quelli, li sanno fare bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I conti, almeno quelli, li sanno fare bene.


Non che ci voglia poi molto eh a tagliare i costi.
Levi uno che costa x e metti dentro uno che costa un decimo di x e hai tagliato.

La vera difficoltà semmai è tecnica nel trovare uno che ti costa un decimo di x che rende di più di quello che costa x.


----------



## Antokkmilan (20 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è proprio una questione di peso politico e l'inter ha oggi gli agganci giusti.
> 
> Vabbè , marotta è nel calcio da una vita.
> Il Milan è lo studente diligente e che si applica ma si limita a questo, l'inter è lo studente che frequenta ambienti , cerca i professori , cura i contatti.
> Il secondo farà sempre più strada.


Fin quando le cose non cambieranno e diventeremo un modello british. Tra 1000 anni? prima o poi arriverà


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Fin quando le cose non cambieranno e diventeremo un modello british. Tra 1000 anni? prima o poi arriverà


Per lo meno essere british ci ha reso appetibili agli occhi degli investitori.
Aspettiamo i tempi delle vacche grasse ora.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma che truccato se non butti la palla dentro in 5 occasioni clamorose, meriti di perdere...
> Poi ci si attacca al fuorigioco di Bennacer.. l'Inter ieri ci ha preso a pallonate come noi lo abbiamo fatto a suo tempo contro la Lazio..


Scusa ma che discorso è? Ci sono partite che possono esser vinte anche giocando peggio degli avversari. A parte il fatto che io non ho visto l'Inter prenderci a pallonate ma sfruttare piuttosto i nostri errori difensivi per punirci chirurgicamente e cinicamente nelle poche conclusioni che ha fatto, ma intanto dammi il gol che sul 2-1 e con mezz'ora da giocare voglio vedere come va a finire!!! Il calcio è fatto anche di episodi, ma se tu li indirizzi a tuo piacimento allora non si gioca più ad armi pari.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2022)

É il campionato piu falsato di tutti tempi.
Arbitri che ignorano il VAR e non vanno a vedere le immagini. Guida che nega rigori a noi e fa di tutto per aiutare al Inter in Torino-Inter. Strakosha che usa le mani fuoriarea e viene solo ammonito. 
Ci sono talmente tanti casi che non serve nemmeno piu a citarli tutti.

Tuttocio avviene nonostante una tecnologia che rende possibile guardare le repliche per evitare rigori, fuorigiochi ecc. E nonostante questa tecnologia in Italia l'AIA ha trovato modo per creare un giocatolo che viene usato senza alcuna logica, ogni una fa come vuole....e certe squadre stranamente ne escono sempre avvantaggiate, altre danneggiate.
Una cosa vergognosa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

Buonasera a tutti, rieccoci!


----------



## JoKeR (24 Aprile 2022)

Questo è il campionato più rubato nella storia del calcio, hanno fatto di tutto per non farcelo vincere, fin da Atalanta-Milan.
Noi siamo poca roba, ma quello cui abbiamo assistito in Seria A, Champions e Coppa Itaglia è malafede allo stato puro.
Cito solo un episodio: Tomori stasera ammonito al primo fallo per contattino simulato da Immobile.
Va bene così, se Dio c'è ci comprano gli arabi domani.
E sono ***** per gli altri.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Questo è il campionato più rubato nella storia del calcio, hanno fatto di tutto per non farcelo vincere, fin da Atalanta-Milan.
> Noi siamo poca roba, ma quello cui abbiamo assistito in Seria A, Champions e Coppa Itaglia è malafede allo stato puro.
> Cito solo un episodio: Tomori stasera ammonito al primo fallo per contattino simulato da Immobile.
> Va bene così, se Dio c'è ci comprano gli arabi domani.
> E sono ***** per gli altri.


Sono d’accordo ma se qualcuno “ruba” non cambierebbe nulla anche se comprassimo Ronaldo e Messi


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2022)

Più forti dei trucchi subdoli di Marotta.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2022)

Oggi abbiamo vinto contro il cornuto di turno. 
Cornuto in campo e cornuto al var.
Sucate.


----------



## bmb (24 Aprile 2022)

Il sorriso di Acerbi che adesso faranno passare per complice è più bello del gol stesso.


----------



## Baba (24 Aprile 2022)

Mi fa ridere che noi pariamo di partita da ufficio inchieste per i torti subiti mentre su indafans parlano di ufficio inchieste ma al contrario, nel senso che la Lazio si sarebbe venduta. Fanno ridere forte


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere che noi pariamo di partita da ufficio inchieste per i torti subiti mentre su indafans parlano di ufficio inchieste ma al contrario, nel senso che la Lazio si sarebbe venduta. Fanno ridere forte


Digli di pagare le tasse .


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Mi fa ridere che noi pariamo di partita da ufficio inchieste per i torti subiti mentre su indafans parlano di ufficio inchieste ma al contrario, nel senso che la Lazio si sarebbe venduta. Fanno ridere forte


Come esperienza personale penso che non esista tifoso più ottuso di quello interista, ottuso è incoerente


----------



## ROQ (24 Aprile 2022)

non è matematicamente possibile la disparità di torti clamorosi a sfavore nostro e a favore dell'inter, sembrano la nuova juve. Mi sento un ********* io a guardare le partite. E chi non denuncia i furti è cieco o in malafede, voglio sperare che oggi dopo aver vinto si facciano sentire, ma dubito


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Aprile 2022)

ROQ ha scritto:


> non è matematicamente possibile la disparità di torti clamorosi a sfavore nostro e a favore dell'inter, sembrano la nuova juve. Mi sento un ********* io a guardare le partite. E chi non denuncia i furti è cieco o in malafede, voglio sperare che oggi dopo aver vinto si facciano sentire, ma dubito


Ma cambierebbe poco farsi sentire, l’unico modo è piangere e non serve a niente comunque, se qualcuno paga gli arbitri non ci ai può fare nulla


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2022)

Oggi altro furto clamoroso.


----------



## Rudi84 (24 Aprile 2022)

Io credevo che stasera annullasse il gol di Giroud perchè Leao era in fuorigioco fuori dal campo


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Aprile 2022)

il calcio italiano è marcio fino al midollo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2022)

Aggiorniamo il dossier torti ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Aprile 2022)

Al VAR hanno fatto il check anche per il gol di Tonali, ipotizzando un mitologico tocco di braccio.
Pazzesco.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Come esperienza personale penso che non esista tifoso più ottuso di quello interista, ottuso è incoerente


Incoerente concordo.
Ma i più ottusi sono gli Juventini.


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Incoerente concordo.
> Ma i più ottusi sono gli Juventini.


È una mia opinione ma penso che l’Interista sia più ottuso, con il Juventino di solito è più elastica la conversazione è ammettono qualche volta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Incoerente concordo.
> Ma i più ottusi sono gli Juventini.


I tifosi juventini tendenzialmente sono poco intelligenti e viziati.
I tifosi interisti sono tutta un'altra pasta: livorosi, rancorosi, perdenti dell'animo, consumati da un complesso di inferiorità storico che li divora inesorabilmente.
Il tifoso interista non lo ammetterà mai, ma nasce, cresce, vive e muore con la consapevolezza di tifare la seconda squadra di milano.
Questa inferiorità è alla base di tutte le loro rosicate, i loro pianti, la loro attitudine da perdenti, i loro psicodrammi.
Sono i tifosi più esauriti sulla faccia della terra.


----------



## sampapot (25 Aprile 2022)

non so se esista un "sistema" in Europa...di sicuro ci sono stati dei fatti molto discutibili accaduti nell'ultimo girone di Champions...invece in Italia il sistema esiste eccome, basta ascoltare il dialogo tra arbitro e var nella partita torino-inter, in merito al rigore non concesso al toro....è impossibile non vedere il tocco di Gagliardini sul piede di Belotti....questa è malafede punto e basta....il SISTEMA mira a far vincere l'inter e a far entrare in Champions i gobbi


----------



## Antokkmilan (25 Aprile 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> non so se esista un "sistema" in Europa...di sicuro ci sono stati dei fatti molto discutibili accaduti nell'ultimo girone di Champions...invece in Italia il sistema esiste eccome, basta ascoltare il dialogo tra arbitro e var nella partita torino-inter, in merito al rigore non concesso al toro....è impossibile non vedere il tocco di Gagliardini sul piede di Belotti....questa è malafede punto e basta....il SISTEMA mira a far vincere l'inter e a far entrare in Champions i gobbi


Il sistema esiste anche in Europa, nonostante lo scandalo superlega il Real continuare a dettare legge! 13 champions di cui 6 rubate e altre 5 contro nessuno; il Barcellona idem


----------



## Mika (25 Aprile 2022)

Volevo farvi notare una cosa. Se l'Inter battesse il Bologna questa sarebbe la situazione:

Inter 75 V22 N9 P3
Milan 74 V22 N8 P4

Avremmo le stesse vittorie dell'Inter, meno pareggi dell'Inter una sconfitta in più. Indovinate quale è la sconfitta in più? Un aiutino: il goal annullato a Messias per fallo a favore al recupero.

"Eh ma noi abbiamo perso punti contro le piccole". Anche l'Inter.

Se facciamo secondi per un punto, per quel goal RUBATO, implodo.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Volevo farvi notare una cosa. Se l'Inter battesse il Bologna questa sarebbe la situazione:
> 
> Inter 75 V22 N9 P3
> Milan 74 V22 N8 P4
> ...


è difficile da accettare ma se siamo qui dopo alemao e muntari,(pellegatti cita pure lobello con il milan di rivera..ma lì non ero nato..)andremo avanti anche dopo questa lo metteremo nella casella degli scudetti rubati come altri 4-5..prima o poi si tornerà a vincere , certo sarebbe meglio prima che poi..e spero in europa ancora prima che in itaglia


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Volevo farvi notare una cosa. Se l'Inter battesse il Bologna questa sarebbe la situazione:
> 
> Inter 75 V22 N9 P3
> Milan 74 V22 N8 P4
> ...


Alla fine della fiera con ogni probabilità risulterà decisivo.
Ma ripeto, tra la società che non fa nulla per competere davvero, una rosa limitata pesantemente e un disegno arbitrale preciso a favore dell'inter, che ci dobbiamo fare?
Metti caso che arrivassimo all'ultima giornata con due punti di vantaggio sull'inter: secondo te ce lo farebbero vincere?
Ci farebbero perdere ad ogni costo e all'inter, in caso di difficoltà, rigorino ed espulsione agli avversari regalata.
Se le giacchette gialle infami vengono istruite su far andare le cose in un certo modo, puoi essere anche il barcelona di guardiola: PERDI (e non a caso, proprio il barca di guardiola perse in semifinale con l'inter del driblede, palesemente inferiore, essendo RAPINATO)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2022)

Alla fine le melme sfinteriste, che mai ripeto MAI sono state oneste e pulite, hanno preso proprio Marotta, lo sguercio, il mezzo jerry scotti dei poveri, che ha imparato a rubare proprio dai Re del furto, la Juventus. Si diceva che con Marotta si vince e grazie al piffero mi vien da dire! Si vince perché se non stai attento ti sfila pure l'orologio dal polso. Gira voce che da quando ci sia Marotta alle melme alcuni giocatori del Milan si siano trovati l'auto su 4 Bolognini senza più gli pneumatici, sicuramente Marotta si è rubato pure quelle 

Scherzi a parte: Quest'anno sono veramente da ufficio inchieste, fossi sfinteristi chiuderei col calcio, mi vergognerei a più non posso di lottare per uno scudetto che non merito manco dij striscio. 

Sono fiero di non aver mai voluto lo sguercio e di pensare da sempre che è sopravvalutato. Il suo operato è qui da vedere no? Senza Conte e senza i furti clamorosi, a quest'ora sarebbe 3/4 in classifica con una campagna acquisti ridicola. 
Ma la società per cui lavora gli si addice. Clown con la pistola, puzzolente e figlio di p. come tutti gli sfinteristi.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Aprile 2022)

Io sono abbastanza ingenuo e mi sono già pronunciato in questa discussione....
Ma ...ci avete fatto caso che le grandi cappellate succedono sempre a fine stagione?
Quest'anno Buffon Radu Meret ma anche nelle passate stagioni


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io sono abbastanza ingenuo e mi sono già pronunciato in questa discussione....
> Ma ...ci avete fatto caso che le grandi cappellate succedono sempre a fine stagione?
> Quest'anno Buffon Radu Meret ma anche nelle passate stagioni



Le cappellate dei calciatori avvengono più o meno costantemente ed in genere sono solo errori non voluti.
Gli arbitri possono sbagliare, come tutti, ma alcuni episodi sono palesemente in mala fede e del tutto inaccettabili in tempo di Var.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Maggio 2022)

rieccoci qui. Oggi rigore grande come una casa negato a Leao e rigorello su chiamata dell'Inda. Pazzesco, a VAR invertiti erano a -10


----------



## kYMERA (1 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia se è truccato.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Maggio 2022)

Questo è il campionato peggiore che mi ricordi, peggio anche del '97-'98.

I giocatori dell'Inter, peraltro, non vengono nemmeno mai ammoniti.

Ah, lo ripeto: all'andata del derby non c'era nessuno dei due rigori.
Nessuno.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2022)

E' uno schifo


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2022)

Il rigore c'era, su...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Prima o poi per l'inter segnerà direttamente l'arbitro su assist del guardalinee.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

Il bello è che sui loro lidi dicono che sono penalizzati dal sistema.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era, su...


Io il contatto non l'ho visto. 
Se trovi un'immagine mettila e mi ricredo.

Io vedo un baccalà di 2 metri che cade al suolo come se lo avessero sparato.


----------



## Giofa (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era, su...


Per la dinamica per me no


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2022)

Lo ripeto da settimane, servirebbero assegni premi partita con tanti zeri ad Empoli, Cagliari e Sampdoria.
E' l'unico modo per compensare il disequilibrio arbitrale.

E' comunque più onorevole e legale di comprarsi arbitri, o direttamente gli avversari sul campo.
Non può certo farlo Elliott, se magari volessero pensarci gli arabi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2022)

Vergognosi davvero… questo campionato lo ricorderò come uno di quelli in cui il Milan ha subito le maggiori disparità di trattamento.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era, su...


Ma basta, non si capisce neppure se lo tocca e poi Dzeko fa un altro passo prima di svenire


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il rigore c'era, su...


Ma si può anche dare ma non è il var che decide! e un contatto di gioco e decide l’arbitro. Ma tolto questo come è mai possibile che questi hanno sempre il
Var che gli salva la pelle, mentre a noi il var non interviene mai anche quando dovrebbe come il mano di Alberto( lì deve intervenire la var sempre visto che è mano, braccio largo, roba da var;non su un contatto di gioco, a meno che non sia nettissimo come Ranocchia su Belotti)? questo è lo scandalo, non il rigore.


----------



## Albijol (1 Maggio 2022)

Odiavano così tanto la Juve che sono diventati peggio di loro


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Il problema è che se uno lèggesse i loro lidi ne verrebbe fuori che il Milan stia primo grazie al Var. Sono da internare. Li odio e li odierò sempre più dei gobbi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Odiavano così tanto la Juve che sono diventati peggio di loro



Forse li odiavano perché non riuscivano ad imitarli.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Odiavano così tanto la Juve che sono diventati peggio di loro


il filo conduttore è sempre uno e guarda in 2 direzioni


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2022)

Comunque un divario sul piano delle decisioni arbitrali tra noi e quelli lì come quest'anno non lo ricordo. Neanche il biennio 2005-2006 era così evidente.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma si può anche dare ma non è il var che decide! e un contatto di gioco e decide l’arbitro. Ma tolto questo come è mai possibile che questi hanno sempre il
> Var che gli salva la pelle, mentre a noi il var non interviene mai anche quando dovrebbe come il mano di Alberto( lì deve intervenire la var sempre visto che è mano, braccio largo, roba da var;non su un contatto di gioco, a meno che non sia nettissimo come Ranocchia su Belotti)? questo è lo scandalo, non il rigore.


E niente...
Non lo si vuole capire. 
La discriminante è la chiamata al var e la voglia di rivedere un'azione.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E niente...
> Non lo si vuole capire.
> La discriminante è la chiamata al var e la voglia di rivedere un'azione.


Gli effetti del VAR sono diventati opposti a quelli per cui è stato ideato. In Italia viene usato molto diversamente rispetto agli altri campionati


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Gli effetti del VAR sono diventati opposti a quelli per cui è stato ideato. In Italia viene usato molto diversamente rispetto agli altri campionati


Oramai il giochino è saltato: nessuno capisce più nulla se la chiamata al var è dovuta o meno e gli arbitri fanno a modo loro.


----------



## Zenos (1 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oramai il giochino è saltato: nessuno capisce più nulla se la chiamata al var è dovuta o meno e gli arbitri fanno a modo loro.


Quando fu introdotto ricordo benissimo che per un paio di mesi ha funzionato alla grande. Ovviamente la rube si lamentava ogni 3 per due abituati com'erano ai regali dei collusi in maglia gialla. Nel tempo son riusciti a trasformare questo prezioso strumento in un'arma infallibile. Interviene a proprio piacimento,quando deve "aiutare" qualcuno. Avessero saputo prima l'avrebbero introdotta 20 anno fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando fu introdotto ricordo benissimo che per un paio di mesi ha funzionato alla grande. Ovviamente la rube si lamentava ogni 3 per due abituati com'erano ai regali dei collusi in maglia gialla. Nel tempo son riusciti a trasformare questo prezioso strumento in un'arma infallibile. Interviene a proprio piacimento,quando deve "aiutare" qualcuno. Avessero saputo prima l'avrebbero introdotta 20 anno fa.


Lo hanno volutamente trasformato in un mezzo criminale. 
Ma dopo il fallo su Belotti il var è morto dai.


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Maggio 2022)

Ma domani la Gazzetta fa il titolo "L'Inter vaR?"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2022)

Per me quest'anno cercano in ogni modo di far vincere i prescritti perchè se non portano lo scudetto a casa quelli saranno costretti a vendersi pure le mutande.
Leggevo che in estate devono avere un utile di almeno 50 milioni di euro sul mercato e una riduzione del 15% del tetto ingaggi.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (1 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me quest'anno cercano in ogni modo di far vincere i prescritti perchè se non portano lo scudetto a casa quelli saranno costretti a vendersi pure le mutande.
> Leggevo che in estate devono avere un utile di almeno 50 milioni di euro sul mercato e una riduzione del 15% del tetto ingaggi.



Ma se si vincono "solamente" 17.6mln perché lo ritieni così importante?


----------



## Antokkmilan (1 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ma se si vincono "solamente" 17.6mln perché lo ritieni così importante?


Be è importante per il ranking senza contare che arrivando primi si è teste di serie nel girone. Mica poco


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Maggio 2022)

Si


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Maggio 2022)

Ho visto la sintesi di Dazn su Genoa - Juve ma quanto è stata venduta questa partita dai gobbi? 

Ci sono episodi palesemente assurdi per far segnare il Genoa.


----------



## nik10jb (12 Maggio 2022)

Ho assistito proprio ad una bella conversazione questa mattina. C'era un'interista che stava parlando e stava dicendo che se vince il campionato il Milan è scandaloso perchè i nostri giocatori fanno schifo. Io gli ho detto che senza torti arbitrali a noi e favori a loro avremmo già vinto lo scudetto. E la cosa più bella è stata la sua risposta "ma quali torti se vi siete comprati le ultime 3 partite". Vivono in un altro mondo, hanno perso il contatto con la realtà. Quindi per gli interisti il calcio è truccato ma a favore nostro


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Maggio 2022)

Io lo sottolineo per l'ennesima volta: faranno vincere lo scudetto all'inter (ci provano da tutta la stagione) perchè evidentemente Marotta è andato in Lega Calcio e ha detto: 

"Signori miei, i conti dell'Inter sono un disastro e di compratori con 700 mln di debiti non ce ne sono. O ci date sto scudetto e allora restiamo a galla ancora un po, oppure a fine stagione non abbiamo i soldi per pagare gli stipendi se non cedendo altri 3 top e abbassando il valore della rosa e l'appeal del calcio italiano. Ci perdiamo noi e ci perdete voi come sistema calcio. 
Se anche il Milan lo fate arrivare secondo, hanno i conti in ordine e il futuro garantito, possono vincere in futuro, noi se perdiamo chiudiamo baracca"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo sottolineo per l'ennesima volta: faranno vincere lo scudetto all'inter (ci provano da tutta la stagione) perchè evidentemente Marotta è andato in Lega Calcio e ha detto:
> 
> "Signori miei, i conti dell'Inter sono un disastro e di compratori con 700 mln di debiti non ce ne sono. O ci date sto scudetto e allora restiamo a galla ancora un po, oppure a fine stagione non abbiamo i soldi per pagare gli stipendi se non cedendo altri 3 top e abbassando il valore della rosa e l'appeal del calcio italiano. Ci perdiamo noi e ci perdete voi come sistema calcio.
> Se anche il Milan lo fate arrivare secondo, hanno i conti in ordine e il futuro garantito, possono vincere in futuro, noi se perdiamo chiudiamo baracca"



Da questo punto di vista sono più sollevato,anche "grazie" alla ruberia che hanno fatto ieri ai danni della juve.
Comunque la differenza economica tra 1° e 2° classificata non è tanta.
Poi aggiungi il premio scudetto da girare a tutta la squadra e praticamente siamo li.

Certo,poi dal posizionamento finale potrebbero dipendere anche eventuali stanziamenti degli sponsor,quello si.

Noi vediamo di non cacarci addosso,entriamo in campo e sbraniamo avversari e arbitri!
Non sopporterei la perdita dello scudetto a favore dei ladri e i loro festeggiamenti con il tormentone (che durerà tutta l'estate) del "tripleteeeeeee"


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo sottolineo per l'ennesima volta: faranno vincere lo scudetto all'inter (ci provano da tutta la stagione) perchè evidentemente Marotta è andato in Lega Calcio e ha detto:
> 
> "Signori miei, i conti dell'Inter sono un disastro e di compratori con 700 mln di debiti non ce ne sono. O ci date sto scudetto e allora restiamo a galla ancora un po, oppure a fine stagione non abbiamo i soldi per pagare gli stipendi se non cedendo altri 3 top e abbassando il valore della rosa e l'appeal del calcio italiano. Ci perdiamo noi e ci perdete voi come sistema calcio.
> Se anche il Milan lo fate arrivare secondo, hanno i conti in ordine e il futuro garantito, possono vincere in futuro, noi se perdiamo chiudiamo baracca"


Si ma il problema sono i calciatori…nessuno accetta di essere truffato così in questo modo. Ora dico: se il Milan rifila tre pere all’Atalanta nessuno ci può togliere nulla, deve succedere qualcosa peggio di Italia korea è penso che non accadrà, perché i tifosi non sono scemi è l’Italia rischia di andare ancora di più al collasso senza tifosi che non seguiranno più il calcio. Certo non dico tutti però tanti tifosi smetteranno di seguire= addio abbonamenti e biglietti.


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2022)

Il calcio è truccato. Ed oggi il Moggi che muove i fili si chiama Giuseppe Marotta. Credo sia abbastanza evidente la differenza di trattamento riservata alle squadre sotto la sua gestione.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia cosa stanno combinando con il VAR.
Assurdo.


----------



## Route66 (12 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il calcio è truccato. Ed oggi il Moggi che muove i fili si chiama Giuseppe Marotta. Credo sia abbastanza evidente la differenza di trattamento riservata alle squadre sotto la sua gestione.


Marotta è semplicemente un Moggi itinerante versione 4.0(versione sala VAR 2022)....


----------



## kekkopot (12 Maggio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho assistito proprio ad una bella conversazione questa mattina. C'era un'interista che stava parlando e stava dicendo che se vince il campionato il Milan è scandaloso perchè i nostri giocatori fanno schifo. Io gli ho detto che senza torti arbitrali a noi e favori a loro avremmo già vinto lo scudetto. E la cosa più bella è stata la sua risposta "ma quali torti se vi siete comprati le ultime 3 partite". Vivono in un altro mondo, hanno perso il contatto con la realtà. Quindi per gli interisti il calcio è truccato ma a favore nostro


Sono diventati come gli juventini. Incredibile.
Si odiano tanto e alla fine hanno deciso di prendere la loro strada...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sono diventati come gli juventini. Incredibile.
> Si odiano tanto e alla fine hanno deciso di prendere la loro strada...


Secondo me gli interisti sono peggio. Finchè non vincevano niente e venivano bullizzati dai gobbi quasi mi facevano compassione (quasi eh). Ora che sono poco poco li a lottare qualcosa, grazie all'enorme mole di debiti e giocatori mai pagati, sono diventati i garantisti numero 1 su tutto (ovviamente solo casi a loro favore).

La cosa peggiore è che almeno i gobbi non si sono nascosti più di tanto, è il loro motto dire "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta", questi invece fanno gli onesti quando sono solo dei finti perbenisti prescritti.


----------



## Antokkmilan (12 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli interisti sono peggio. Finchè non vincevano niente e venivano bullizzati dai gobbi quasi mi facevano compassione (quasi eh). Ora che sono poco poco li a lottare qualcosa, grazie all'enorme mole di debiti e giocatori mai pagati, sono diventati i garantisti numero 1 su tutto (ovviamente solo casi a loro favore).
> 
> La cosa peggiore è che almeno i gobbi non si sono nascosti più di tanto, è il loro motto dire "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta", questi invece fanno gli onesti quando sono solo dei finti perbenisti prescritti.


Ecco bravissimo! avevo scritto le tue stesse identiche cose su un altro post qualche settimana fa. Soprattutto l’ultima parte fa molto riflettere…


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2022)

.


----------

